# Shaved 88 build thread.



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

The time has come. It's getting done. Started with this 1988 16V back in 2005. 




























Bone stock. Broken to the max. Fixed it up a lot and daily drove it when I got my license in early 2008. 

Looked pretty much the same, but it had a lot of new work done under the hood.




























Drive it to Cincy 2008 right at the same time I got my mk3. I haven't driven it since and started body work right after that.










Scored some fun stuff as mr. lee's car became my inspiration.










I started modding the mk3. It sat.










Shaving everything. Euro bumpers, euro lights, de-kitted, wiperless, spoilerless and 3rd brake light...less? Got the dream wheels for it too. 15x7 et28 ATS Cups. The definitive wheel for a rocco. They need work but they're all straight and free of curb rash.










Body work continued at my dad's office as I learned a lot more. 










Shaving commenced, and there's still some spots that need to be welded up.



















This year hasn't been a good year for it yet. I had a couple shows in my mk3 that I went to (one I placed first in class!). SoWo took all my time and money leading up to May, and Cincy was a couple weeks after that. It didn't seem like my 5th year. It made me sad knowing I brought my rocco only one of those times. I now have some good local Scirocco enthusiasts and I've been motivated to finish my first car. 

I rolled to Cincy with my good friend Josh in his 87 16V. I let him use my bedlinered painted euro bumps since his shortened NA bumpers aren't done yet. I love the look with the red rub strip. I had a great time with everyone and it's always a great way to get motivated on my own rocco.










Test fitted the mk3's wheels on it just to see how the offsets would work. 15x7.5 et21 and 15x8.5 et8. They poked a bit, but I think these offsets are workable for a de-kitted mk2 if anyone ever wants to try em...



















And got it photoshopped lower (did I mention I've got the lowering suspension ready for it!?)










Now it's apparent it's been in at least 2 wrecks. In the front driver side and passenger rear quarter. I'm led to believe the frame is tweaked so the next step is to get it on a frame straightener and see how messed up it really is. It might mean I have to start hunting for a new shell... but I sure hope not. 

Here's the most recent stages of the car this week. I removed the fenders and hood in hopes to find some that haven't been repainted 40 time and are free of tons of body filler. 




























I started it up for the first time in a year and it cranked over and fired right up no problem. After 20 seconds it was nicely idling at 800rpm and sounding good. I'm glad the drivetrain won't be much of an issue in finishing the car. 

Interior wise... I am swapping the power windows for crank (my regulators are busted) and already installed a chrome bezel dash from an 83 I parted out years ago. It only has one crack... but it's a big one. I recovered the sunroof headliner board in black suede-like material. I have some Corrado leathers for the front and plan on doing a rear seat delete in the back. I have the fiberboard for it, just need to cut it to size and cover it in black and white checkerboard linoleum tile! (Very stoked on this look).

Next up is smoothed tails and modifying my Mk2 single round badgeless grill to fit euro head lights with deleted inner lights. 

I have a tight school schedule this summer but I hope to work in it a lot From Thursday-Mondays (class is tuesday-thursday!). I have no job so I will have quite a bit of free time to work on it. Luckily I have most everything I need to finish the car so HOPEFULLY I won't have to spend a whole lot of money (I'm sure I will though).

:beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been talking about my mk3 a lot so I might as well post it. I know a lot of you have already seen it, but I like to whore 










And me!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Started shaving the tails tonight.





































Wetted them down to resemble some shine. Next is polishing.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Nice work so far! Do you happen to have a shot directly from the rear with the 15x8.5? I'm still waiting for my lips so it's impossible to judge how much I need to move the rear arch out.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Nice work so far! Do you happen to have a shot directly from the rear with the 15x8.5? I'm still waiting for my lips so it's impossible to judge how much I need to move the rear arch out.


Sorry no straight on rear pics. It poked a bit though! The tread did not poke though. Tires are 195/45R15 Toyo T1R's


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see it finished, wish I had space like that, looking great so far! :beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks! I sanded the tail light up to 2000 wet today. It shines great but I need to go out and buff it and hit it with some rubbing compound. 










I haven't done the driver side because it's horribly cracked and tails with cracks always look like crap when they're polished. The smallest cracks show up. This tail light has a couple small hairline cracks but they're barely noticeable. I have another set of tails in the garage that will be polished next. This one was a trial run and is turning out great so far.


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks beautiful, keep it up man, you're gonna have a sweet ride.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great work. Keep it up! :thumbup:

It's about what my Scirocco looks like right now. Except mine still has the 16v kit installed on the rear quarters. :wave:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Both tails shaved and polished. Next step is to tint the amber portions red. I'm on the fence on smoking them though because the car will be T-Red. 





































Sorry all my pics are from my phone. It takes decent pics though and I try to edit some using apps to make them look a bit better.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> Both tails shaved and polished. Next step is to tint the amber portions red. I'm on the fence on smoking them though because the car will be T-Red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you polish them with? It looks great


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice job on the tails. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Trevor, really amazing job on the tails. May I recommend leaving them as is? I've yet to see Mk2 tails that were left untouched after polishing, so I think it would be nice to keep them stock(ish). Seriously, they look like candy!
:thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

xECKSx58 said:


> What did you polish them with? It looks great


I used Mothers Metal/Aluminum Polish. I use it to polish my BBS RS lips and center caps. I'm sure there are better things to polish _plastic_ with but it seemed to work very well. :thumbup:



scirocco*joe said:


> Trevor, really amazing job on the tails. May I recommend leaving them as is? I've yet to see Mk2 tails that were left untouched after polishing, so I think it would be nice to keep them stock(ish). Seriously, they look like candy!
> :thumbup:


I've been thinking about that too. I will see when the car is painted I guess. Time to move onto the next thing then.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

With the help of a couple friends I pulled the glass tonight. It was pretty easy.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> With the help of a couple friends I pulled the glass tonight. It was pretty easy.


You're doing everything that I'm doing to my car hahaha. Just a much quicker pace


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Had to move some things around and clean up today. My dad put a big sailboat in the shop.


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

cheers :beer:


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Haven't worked on it in the past week at all. Been busy with school and then this weekend has obviously been filled with festivities. Going to see if I can get it on the frame straightener in the following week.


----------



## $tretch (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking good. :thumbup: Definitely following this.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

:wave::wave:opcorn:


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

That Harlequin looks awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Bump for progress! Sorry no pics, but I'm on vaca in Arizona for Christmas. Updates will start heavily right after I get back :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

Your progress make me jealous. Lookin' good though.

Taking the glass out is easy. It's putting it back in while trying not to scratch up your new paint that is the fun part!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind when the time comes! I took it to a shop today and had a lot of things measured around the control arms. It turns out the driver side control arm is just tweaked causing the wheel to sit far back. Bought a new one w/ new bushings so that's ready to install.

Also got a quote on finishing the body work and a respray. Hopefully that happens really soon!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Also took it on a drive around the neighborhood this afternoon. It was very cold with no windows. :laugh:




























My pair.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Rocketships takin off


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

upoo2 said:


> I've been talking about my mk3 a lot so I might as well post it. I know a lot of you have already seen it, but I like to whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God thats hideous.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

dano17 said:


> Rocketships takin off


E46's aren't!



Teighlor O' said:


> God thats hideous.


I couldn't tell.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

upoo2 said:


> E46's aren't!
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell.


Haha..:beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I guess I never mentioned this. I traded some wheels for mr. lee's (Rob) BCW Powertechs. They should fit pretty well on the car, seeing as I've already rolled the fenders.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ruh-roh. :thumbup:

Keep us the good work, Trevor.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice work man, keep rockin' it!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> I've been talking about my mk3 a lot so I might as well post it. I know a lot of you have already seen it, but I like to whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to do my Scirocco in this scheme


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

upoo2 said:


> I guess I never mentioned this. I traded some wheels for mr. lee's (Rob) BCW Powertechs. They should fit pretty well on the car, seeing as I've already rolled the fenders.



Wow, nice man!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Back at it! Finally got the car moved to my house at school.



















Finally reunited with my cars.










Started tonight with dying the headliner with satin black SEM vinyl dye. The original headliner had turned yellowish brown from years and years of smoking by previous owners. This stuff works great on vinyl and plastic. I don't have the money for a new headliner and one can only costs $12. Used it on the visors, clips, and some misc. plastics. So far everything looks great, but I ran out on the last c pillar so not much left to cover. I'll have pictures tomorrow afternoon of everything done and back in the car. 










So there's one thing I can knock off the list :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's how some of the stuff came out. Haven't been able to put it back in because it's been raining at nasty out the last couple days.










The plastics came out well and match the oem black (as seen on the sunroof crank).


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Some completed pics of the headliner with everything reinstalled. It's not perfect, there's still a gaping hole right above the driver side visor... oh well. I also redid the sunroof/tilt panel in black suede to match. Also the dome light snapped in half upon removal :banghead: Time to get a Mk4 unit.

Sorry about so many pics but I've never seen anyone do this before and wanted to document it well :thumbup:























































Stupid hole :thumbdown:










Good overall shot taken from the hatch looking forward:










This little project is complete. Time to keep moving.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Been without electricity in the garage, without a jack, and the person that was originally going to finish bodywork and paint told me she wouldn't be able to even start on the car until Spring time. :thumbdown:

Time to look around and call some local places and get quotes. I really don't want to find a cookie cutter place that does a bunch of insurance deals, because I know how sloppy the work can get. Hopefully I can find someone or some place locally that specializes in personal projects. The car is so close to being done. Once it gets bodywork and paint it's all putting it back together and finalizing a few more mods/upgrades. 

It really sucks being at this stand still right now not being able to do anything. Too cold and gets dark to early to roll it outside to mess with it, and being without electricity and a jack means I can't do any of the suspension work and replace the control arm I have waiting to go in. It's just one thing after another, and it's seriously pissing me off.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks Good Trevor, looking forward to seeing this up and running. Nice work on the headliner. :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh it runs. Pretty damn well actually. It's just the cosmetics that need attention.

Merry Christmas update!

Had finals earlier this month, then surgery last week, and I've been home at my parents' place for the holidays so I haven't done anything this month really.

Managed to find someone to actually finish bodywork and paint though. Sat down with him tonight and everything finally seems to be falling into place. 

Oh yeah I bought wheels for it too. Traded those polished 5 spokes that mr. lee owned a while ago. Really regret that actually, I see that now. Went the easy way out and picked up more RS's. 

15x6.5 right now but new wider lips have been purchased. It's really hard to find any info about aggressive wheel fitment in the Scirocco world. No one does up non-kitted cars real low with some "stance" 

will be:
15x7.5 et21 w/ 1.5" lip
15x8 et15 w/ 2" lip
Tires will be 165/45 Federals
The finish, color, all that will be kept under wraps until they're done but I am taking suggestions... whatever will go well with tornado red.

Since this pic they have been disassembled and cleaned. Need to replace those rusty bolts too :/










Not Scirocco related but I bought my daily an xmas present. Never owned a car stereo that was newer than 1999 so this feels really fancy. So fancy it won't even play CD's! Regardless I love it. It's a Parrot Asteroid. 










Hopefully I'll have something new soon.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I found that aggressive wheel fitment is kind of a PIA with the front brakes being so big, plus the offset is kinda funky with wide wheels and the fender fitment. 

I recently picked up a set of RMS for my build, and they are 6.5s as well... I was looking at grabbing a 1.0 inch lip, or a 1.5 inch lip for the rear. Where did you buy your lips? Did you go with Stainless or Alum? I was going to run the stock lips for a season but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

prom king said:


> I found that aggressive wheel fitment is kind of a PIA with the front brakes being so big, plus the offset is kinda funky with wide wheels and the fender fitment.
> 
> I recently picked up a set of RMS for my build, and they are 6.5s as well... I was looking at grabbing a 1.0 inch lip, or a 1.5 inch lip for the rear. Where did you buy your lips? Did you go with Stainless or Alum? I was going to run the stock lips for a season but now I'm having second thoughts.


I own another set of the same RS's (they're on my Golf) and they fit over the brakes on the Scirocco just fine without need for spacers so I know that won't be an issue. Fender fitment seems to be the issue. I already rolled mine but might give them a minor pull. From what I've found, the specs I've mapped out will poke slightly (.5" maybe). However with the tiny 165/45 tire it shouldn't help it tuck up under the arch pretty well. 

These RS's are 15x6.5 et34 w/ .5" lips, so they share similar specs as an RM (15x6.5 et33, pretty much identical). I purchase lips from Racing Team Hofmann. It's a German company but they have good lips for the price. A lot of people get BFI lips but those are really not up to the same quality and finish (not to mention more expensive). I've always bought aluminum lips and I haven't had an issue yet (and I've daily driven on them for probably 25k miles in my mk3). Stainless lips are stronger but I don't find it necessary. The best thing about stainless lips in my opinion is the ability to just wipe them down because repolishing lips when they get nasty is a pain in the ass. 

Let me know if you have any more questions on this topic, I'm a wheel guy.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

very nice, and yeah the pull will be needed or possible a little flare business to get any "stance" trevor. i'm in the same boat with the B1 so i said fuuuuuuuck it. tuck it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

My wheels, would you mind linking me to that company? I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep the .5 inch lips for the front and run a 1.0 or 1.5 lip in the rear. As for tire size, I have a set of 195/45 Nexans I got for free with brand new tread so I'll run those for now, eventually I'll get nice tires. I had a hard time finding tires, without spending a lot....
These are my first " expensive " wheels.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

IIRC I bought my half-height RS centercaps from Racing Team Hoffman on eBay.

Here's their website: http://www.racingteam-hofmann.de/


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Don't mean to thread jack, but since we're on the topic of wheels and fitment, how do you roll the fenders on a 16v with the factory body kit on it? Any links or advise would be appreciated. What's the difference between rolling and pulling? I thought both were when you widen the fenders using bats, jacks, or whatever else you have lying around.

Also, those tail lights look awesome :thumbup::thumbup: 

-Alex


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

20v_boost said:


> Don't mean to thread jack, but since we're on the topic of wheels and fitment, how do you roll the fenders on a 16v with the factory body kit on it? Any links or advise would be appreciated. What's the difference between rolling and pulling? I thought both were when you widen the fenders using bats, jacks, or whatever else you have lying around.
> 
> Also, those tail lights look awesome :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> -Alex


I agree with you, most people throw around pulling, rolling etc and confusing the two. But here's my understanding and what I assume when I hear rolling. Rolling the panels edge over, When I rolled the lip on my S2 with a body kit...you have to trim the bodykit slightly, I took a sharp razor blade and cut it on the inside edge... then I rolled the fenders and quarters as you normally would. :thumbup:
Pulling usually means doing bodywork, most of the people that " pull " qtrs to fit wheels are running " bags " and usually are some sort of crazy wide scheme. 


Ah, I did a search on racing team hoffman and saw that take a long time? I even found a few threads on here... I saw the 1.0 inch lips on BFI's website for 134.99, that seems reasonable, plus the shipping won't be crazy like RTH because it's not coming from Germany.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

prom king said:


> I agree with you, most people throw around pulling, rolling etc and confusing the two. But here's my understanding and what I assume when I hear rolling. Rolling the panels edge over, When I rolled the lip on my S2 with a body kit...you have to trim the bodykit slightly, I took a sharp razor blade and cut it on the inside edge... then I rolled the fenders and quarters as you normally would. :thumbup:
> Pulling usually means doing bodywork, most of the people that " pull " qtrs to fit wheels are running " bags " and usually are some sort of crazy wide scheme.
> 
> 
> Ah, I did a search on racing team hoffman and saw that take a long time? I even found a few threads on here... I saw the 1.0 inch lips on BFI's website for 134.99, that seems reasonable, plus the shipping won't be crazy like RTH because it's not coming from Germany.


Rolling is strictly folding the lip of the fender up... in my opinion at least. Pulling is physically making the fender wider. I have an Eastwood fender roller and when it rolls fenders it often "pulls" them slightly because the roller wheel applies so much pressure to the fender. It will usually only flare about 1/4-1/2" and the "pull" will be smooth and not all jagged as if it was done with a hammer or bat. 

RTH has higher quality lips than BFI and the price is almost the same. The lips are a bit cheaper from RTH but shipping is a little bit more (emphasis on a little bit, it's really not much considering it's from Germany). Shipping takes a couple weeks usually, a bit more if it gets stuck in customs. Not really that long of a wait time. 

I bought some 15x1.5" lips from BFI and the same size lips from RTH and the quality was vastly different. Rumor has it that BFI gets the throwaway lips that aren't good enough for other companies, but I'm not sure if that's actually true.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

prom king said:


>


**** those are gorgeous.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Trip to the junkyard... scored a crank window regulator (swapping my powers to crank, the motors died and I don't feel like sourcing them) and seatbelts from a 16V that will work with the Corrado seats. The seatbelts in it now are from an 83 and don't clip into Corrado clasps.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

I got a bunch of black felt like material you could have for a headliner, you'd have to get it from me in louisville if you want it, adam fries originally bought it for his rabbit forever ago and it's now in my hands.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

damn... where did the BCW's end up? 

Good luck on everything man. Sounds like it's coming together!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So I picked up 1.5 inch lips in the classifieds cheap, 150 for a set. How are you making out with your lips/ wheels?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

prom king said:


> How are you making out with your lips?


:laugh:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

mr lee said:


> damn... where did the BCW's end up?
> 
> Good luck on everything man. Sounds like it's coming together!


Traded them to a good friend in PA for some two piece BBS Pininfarinas. I really miss them but they're definitely still shiny as ever on a Mk3 Jetta. 



prom king said:


> So I picked up 1.5 inch lips in the classifieds cheap, 150 for a set. How are you making out with your lips/ wheels?


That's a great deal! I haven't messed with them in a while. Still waiting on my lips (buying them used from a friend, he has to get them off the current wheels first). The wheels have been taking a big backseat to the bodywork.

Big update shortly...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So I needed to get a quote on bodywork and paint, but I needed to figure out how bad the rear quarter was. I knew it had been hit and repaired at one point but I didn't know how bad. So today I sat down with a grinder and wire wheel and took all of the filler out of the passenger rear quarter.

Here are my findings...










Wasn't getting off to a good start... found some holes under it all.










Then all hell broke loose.














































And as you can see the actual quarter panel metal is pretty fu_c_ked itself. 










In total I found *50 HOLES* that had just been completely covered in filler. The worst ones would have to be in the door jam where they attempted to use a slide hammer to pull the metal out.

Not sure what to do now. It's pretty much fu_c_ked.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

It's not screwed.

Fill them with Duraglass, fiberglass bodyfiller, that's what its designed for. 

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/usc-duraglas-fiberglass-body-filler-p-10955.aspx

That's how they did bodywork in the 70s and 80s before pin welders were invented


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was just going to weld it all up.

I did take it for a spin around the neighborhood. Got kinda cold without and glass.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:laugh:opcorn: that sucksssss when you weld just be careful not to warp or burn through:thumbup:


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*Nice build!*

So - was it hilariously fast all stripped out? I remember cracking up at how quick these puppies re with no interior or glass...


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

That 88 at pull a part has a good quarter on that side, i already cut the core support off of it, i could charge up my batteries and we could go get the quarter for you.

this is justin btw.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

StealthVR6GTI said:


> So - was it hilariously fast all stripped out? I remember cracking up at how quick these puppies re with no interior or glass...


It was fun while it lasted. Really cold though. Burned through first and second pretty effortlessly. :laugh:



SciroccoPowered said:


> That 88 at pull a part has a good quarter on that side, i already cut the core support off of it, i could charge up my batteries and we could go get the quarter for you.
> 
> this is justin btw.


That car MIGHT have a good arch... who knows, there's still a body kit on that arch. It could be rusty as hell under there (like the rest of the car). Also there was a huge dent in the same place where all the holes are on my quarter. I don't think it would be much of an upgrade.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

I know they had replaced the core support based on the welds, i would be willing to go over it with a magnet if you want, but if you're not wanting to thats fine, just wanted to offer my assistance.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Finally found someone to come check out the car... professional opinion essentially. Going to be a lot of work and most likely a lot of money but I'm getting a quote emailed to me in a day or so. 

In the meantime I managed to finish up a couple things. Swapped the seatbelts back to 16V ones. The 1983 rocco seatbelts didn't fit in rado seat clasps. Also been replacing the windows to crank. Both regulators gave out. Did the passenger side already but the driver side is kind of screwed. It's stuck down so I can't get to the screws that hold the slider thing onto the glass. Going to have to use a grinder to cut the slider arm in half. Oh well.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Just got the full estimate. It's a lot... but I expected it considering what that rear quarter looks like. 

Also I need the bolt that goes through the upper alternator bracket into the head. Mine is missing for some reason and I don't know what size it is. Anyone know?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

upoo2 said:


> Just got the full estimate. It's a lot... but I expected it considering what that rear quarter looks like.
> 
> Also I need the bolt that goes through the upper alternator bracket into the head. Mine is missing for some reason and I don't know what size it is. Anyone know?


If I can remember, I'll look tomorrow when I'm at work. The only computer I have ETKA on is now broken.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> Just got the full estimate. It's a lot... but I expected it considering what that rear quarter looks like.
> 
> Also I need the bolt that goes through the upper alternator bracket into the head. Mine is missing for some reason and I don't know what size it is. Anyone know?


How much is a lot? At my shops I usually bid paint jobs and restorations at 75 an hour , time and materials. I would say an average paint job is 3,000+


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

prom king said:


> How much is a lot? At my shops I usually bid paint jobs and restorations at 75 an hour , time and materials. I would say an average paint job is 3,000+


$3500. It was broken down into categories, and the actual bodywork alone was over $1800. Paint labor was around 1k, and materials around 700.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

cleaned out the hatch tonight. tried to somewhat organize the parts for it that will go back on upon completion. 










I'm thinking about running no rear carpet or strut tower covers. I love the look of a bare hatch interior and I think it could look really nice all cleaned up. Taking opinions/suggestions. Not running any back seats btw.










some misc parts in the corner...










notice anything smooooooth about this glass?




























some random stuff. bumpers and fenders are up in the rafters somewhere. got some helios recaros on the left but unfortunately they're my roommates. seats on the right are euro 20th anniversary mk3 seats which would look AWESOME in the rocco, but alas not mine either. i really need to organize and get some sort of storage system.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> ]
> I'm thinking about running no rear carpet or strut tower covers. I love the look of a bare hatch interior and I think it could look really nice all cleaned up. Taking opinions/suggestions. Not running any back seats btw.]


It looks cool but it's alot louder and noisier. I was surprised considering how little carpet/insulation the Mk1 has but when I ran a bare trunk for a couple weeks, the noise levels were much different.

Those Mk3 seats are awesome though. You should 'accidently' store them in your car. :laugh:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> It looks cool but it's alot louder and noisier. I was surprised considering how little carpet/insulation the Mk1 has but when I ran a bare trunk for a couple weeks, the noise levels were much different.
> 
> Those Mk3 seats are awesome though. You should 'accidently' store them in your car. :laugh:


That's a really good point. I've contemplated the idea of doing sound deadening as well but I'm not terribly worried about it. However it is still a car I want to be able to drive and not be driven crazy in!! Maybe if it was an all out show car I'd shave the seam sealer in the hatch and respray it. Maye one day.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

upoo2 said:


> Just got the full estimate. It's a lot... but I expected it considering what that rear quarter looks like.
> 
> Also I need the bolt that goes through the upper alternator bracket into the head. Mine is missing for some reason and I don't know what size it is. Anyone know?


The short bolts in the upper bracket are M8x1.25, 25mm long, p/n N 010 242 22.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you very much Chris!! :thumbup:

So I got another quote, and then the first guy who quoted me decided to come down on the price about $500. Gotta haggle with these guys ya know. Car is going to paint a week from today (25th) and should be there for a couple weeks.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

eta 10 days. hoping to have it together by the 16th, which begins show season for me (Water By The Bridge in Louisville, KY).



















:wave:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Got a couple updates today.

sunroof panel










euro bumpers being smoothed


















apparently the hood is pretty rough and they found rust around each bracing. this whole area has to be sanded by hand now.









I don't think I mentioned this before but I'm smoothing the rocker panels too, including filling the holes that held the OEM body kit on. 

I'll put up updates as I receive them.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

opcorn: ill sell ya my mk3's 20th inter:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey I know that door!! :laugh: Keep working it is coming along !


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Hey I know that door!! :laugh: Keep working it is coming along !


Yeah it's hard to come by a clean straight door nowadays... had to hold onto it. 

Got these pictures today from the owner of the place... going to check it out tomorrow in person. He says it could be back next week.










I can see the edge of my hood in this pic too... lookin smooth


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Stopped by on Thursday.


Bumpers smoothed/blocked/primed and ready for paint.









Hood blocked/primed and ready for paint as well.









Back of the hood is already painted.









Fenders getting worked on.









And the holes on the rear quarter have been tacked up.









I was told this Friday (3/15) will be the completion date.


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Make sure the bodyshop removes the moldings on your bumpers......I think those should be black not body colour. Looking forward to updates. :beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

nuctech said:


> Make sure the bodyshop removes the moldings on your bumpers......I think those should be black not body colour. Looking forward to updates. :beer:


That's the plan. A red molding wouldn't look right.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry about the lack of updates but the shop hasn't got much done at all in the past few weeks. Making me worried for SoWo.

Stopped in last Thursday. Nothing more was really done. Some filler was laid on the rear quarter and the fenders were blocked and primed.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

nice to see some progress. seems to be coming along pretty well. :thumbup: 
can't wait for the nice weather.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Spoke with the shop owner today. Told him time is becoming an issue as SoWo grows ever closer... he said they're aiming for next Thursday. Hope I'll have some updates soon!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> Spoke with the shop owner today. Told him time is becoming an issue as SoWo grows ever closer... he said they're aiming for next Thursday. Hope I'll have some updates soon!




glad to see your getting closer to driving this Scirocco again


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

Loving this man cat wait to get my rat back to its original shape . What did you use to do those tail lights ?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

newbluevw said:


> Loving this man cat wait to get my rat back to its original shape . What did you use to do those tail lights ?


Palm sander with 80 grit to get the ridges off. Then hand sander the lens from 120 grit up to 400 dry, then 400 up to 2000 wetsand to get a glossy look. Also used some polishing compound at the end to rub in there.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

All panels were apparently painted last Wednesday however I haven't been there or seen any pics. The actual car is the last (and by far the worst) piece to finish. I'll try to find time to get down there this week.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Been looking for one of these front spoilers as well.










(pic stolen from someone's build thread)

Can't remember what model it is (Kamei or Zender?) and I'm not sure where I can find one or how much they go for. Any leads or knowledge?


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

upoo2 said:


> Been looking for one of these front spoilers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's either a zender or a BBS spoiler certainly not a kamei one
i think it's a zender...

Greetz B0B0


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll do some more research on that.

Had some time to stop in today while my windshield was being replaced on my Golf.

Hood, sunroof, and bumpers are done. Only took this one pic.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good !!


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I really need to get going on my Scirocco. Still so much to do. Reading through this gave me some motivation though. :beer:


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Buchbuck - booooyeeeee


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome dude, I can't wait to see it at SOWO!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

got these today for $50


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like a deal!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> got these today for $50


I'll give you $200 right now. That's a 400% increase! :laugh:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I'll give you $200 right now. That's a 400% increase! :laugh:


Already had offers of $500... but I'm keeping them for now. I have another set I was building for it but they're 4x114.3. I'll just build these 001's instead since they already have 1" lips and are 4x100


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Those bumpers look fantastic. Can't wait to see the car when its painted. :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Tim Chunks said:


> Those bumpers look fantastic. Can't wait to see the car when its painted. :thumbup:


You and me both! Got an update today. Owner said they're aiming for the "early part of next week" but we shall see.

Hatch shaved and in primer


Got the huge tires dismounted on the new RS's. Split them apart tonight as well. Running out of room in here...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Stopped by Friday to check progress and pick up some finished panels. 

That horrible rear arch has been mostly smoothed out. 

 

Body kit holes welded up and getting a nasty dent in the rocker pulled out. 

 

Inside of the doors are done. The only stuff left to paint that is off that car are the outsides of the doors. 

 

Shaved hatch 

 

Fenders done. Lower part of the fenders was textured from the factory so I had it smoothed. 

 

A dusty sunroof panel riding shotgun. 

 

The bumpers and sunroof panel made it home today. I could have fit more stuff in the Golf but didn't want to risk scratching anything. Made it home fine and wiped off all the bodyshop dust. Extremely impressed at how the bumpers look. 

 

 

 

Took this on the way home too. Diggin it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Look great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sooooooooo shiny!!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Body is about ready for primer 










Got the hatch home and a fender, put together the lock assembly for the hatch too. 




























Got some of these... Only need one but if anyone wants to buy one lmk! 










Worked on a lip and got it polished up nicely. 



















yay.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> Body is about ready for primer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome! 

Your PMS were full the other day, I wanted to know about those two one inch lips  


So you're going wingless?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

prom king said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Your PMS were full the other day, I wanted to know about those two one inch lips
> 
> ...


 Yep wingless is the way to go


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Great to see this Scirocco is getting closer to being on the road again  

Looking forward to seeing this 16v at Cincy


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

what lights are those? any partnumbers? 
what do you mean by wingless?? 

looking forward on the finished result 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

B0B0 said:


> what lights are those? any partnumbers?
> what do you mean by wingless??
> 
> looking forward on the finished result
> ...


 Looks like the PN is 3B0947291 

By wingless we mean without a spoiler. Since every Mk2 rocco came with a spoiler I decided to delete mine by welding up the holes in the hatch that it would normally slide into.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Car is in primer, I'm getting it back on friday :thumbup: 

 

 

bumper trims installed 

 

Been polishing more stuff 

 

 

refinishing the bolts 

 

Will have more soon


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

those bumpers look awesome 
and thanks for the part nr i'll have to see if the local dealer can supply me with one of those 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Car should have been back on Friday. I was told numerous times that there would be no more delays and it would have been back by Friday "at the latest" according to the owner of the shop. Well once again they've let me down, and crushed my goal of driving it to SoWo. Two and a half months have gone by and it's like they've done 15 minutes of work per day. This places only redeeming quality is that they do very nice work. 





Stayed up all night working on the wheels (which I found out later was unwarranted since the car won't be done). Prepped and painted the faces. Remember kids, don't paint your mounting surfaces  The Eastwood Vintage Wheel paint worked great. Went on easily, evenly, and seems durable. I would recommend it to anyone doing a budget wheel rebuild.

Before:


After:








As you can see above I'm still missing a waffle and hex caps. However the mailman just dropped off this care package from MemoryFab. They really came through in a pinch by supplying the last pieces I needed to finish these wheels. Ordered one waffle, half height small thread hex caps, and some sik yoloswag. Hats off to them!



I'd like to have the wheels together soon, but it's not a priority anymore since I don't need them done by next weekend. Right now the list consists of:
-Strip and paint 2 barrels
-Finish polishing 2 lips
-Paint one waffle
-Clear bolts
-Polish hex caps
-Assemble

I guess my new goal is Cincy? I mean, I really hoped to have it done before then. I love Southern Worthersee, and I finally wanted to take my rocc there. I've taken my Golf there for 4 years straight, and it looks like it'll be 5 now :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Yoloswag? I'd rather wait for a shop to finish my paint and do a top notch quality job rather then rush them and have a rolling red orange. :thumbup: for progress though! I'm hoping to have mine going and done by H2O.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

killercoconuts said:


> Yoloswag? I'd rather wait for a shop to finish my paint and do a top notch quality job rather then rush them and have a rolling red orange. :thumbup: for progress though! I'm hoping to have mine going and done by H2O.


The thing is, if they actually worked on the car steadily then they wouldn't have to be rushing it. They would have probably had it done a month ago if that was the case.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

what.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see the paint shop is done with your Scirocco & it is at your house :thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Looks great, can't wait to see the wheels on it.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Very relieved to have it back! The doors are being delivered and hung tomorrow. I'm taking my Golf to Southern Worthersee on Thursday morning, and starting re-assembly on the rocco come Monday once I'm back. Not that much to do, but way too much to get it done in 2 days for sowo! I'd really rather not rush stuff! I feel like Cincy is a very reasonable deadline. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Went to SoWo for the 5th time. Wished I could have taken the rocco! Golf had some mechanical issues right before I left but got it all sorted and had a smooth trip.










Tires are here.










Started some assembly tonight. Most of the rear end is together.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

upoo2 said:


>


I have been following your progress :thumbup::thumbup: Good job Trevor

But the tires on the dog cage pic Really??? Is that not another website:facepalm: Pup looks worried


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I have been following your progress :thumbup::thumbup: Good job Trevor
> 
> But the tires on the dog cage pic Really??? Is that not another website:facepalm: Pup looks worried


He doesn't like being in the cage much, but had to put him in there for a minute while I brought the tires inside. He always looks like that when he's in there... I can't imagine that he likes it very much. Thankfully he's getting to the point where he doesn't need to be in there so much, I hate having to keep him cooked up. 

Going to try getting some glass in today. Doing the rope/lube technique. Did this on a friends Porsche 993 a week ago and it worked like a charm.


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

Nice jobeace:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

upoo2 said:


> He doesn't like being in the cage much, but had to put him in there for a minute while I brought the tires inside. He always looks like that when he's in there... I can't imagine that he likes it very much. Thankfully he's getting to the point where he doesn't need to be in there so much, I hate having to keep him cooked up.
> 
> Going to try getting some glass in today. Doing the rope/lube technique. Did this on a friends Porsche 993 a week ago and it worked like a charm.


Buy a couple of kogs, if he is a strong chewer get the black ones. Put pennut butter in them. Then freeze them. Once they are nice and frozeen start training him to stay in the cage with the kong leaking all that frozen PB.

If he is entratainned enough he will not notice you closing the door while he is chowing on the PB. Basically associate a good thing with being in the cage.

Maybe you did that already?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So I have a couple questions.

What size bolt is this? And does it go in the top or bottom hole? (it's the upper alt bracket to the head)



And where does this plug go to? It's sitting in the rain tray by the ECU.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

M8x25


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> M8x25


I bought one of those yesterday and just tried to put it in where the bracket is right now and the hole is too big.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

That plug is for diagnostics. The bolt is probably a 10x1.5mm, though i'm not %100 certain. M8 is what vagcat said though.

It appears it is 10x1.5 according to this guy,

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...-Bolt-Size-Upper-Alternator-Bracket-16v-motor


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

BTW, those G60 Sebring wheels going anywhere?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

SciroccoPowered said:


> BTW, those G60 Sebring wheels going anywhere?


Thanks for the bolt info. I knew it had to be bigger than M8. 

Sebrings are my roommates he just bought so I don't think they'll be going anywhere.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Trevor! Scirocco looks great. I always loved the tornado red with black plastic bumpers, but seeing painted and smoothed ones, I'm reconsidering my opinion. 

You coming to Cincy in it?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Trevor! Scirocco looks great. I always loved the tornado red with black plastic bumpers, but seeing painted and smoothed ones, I'm reconsidering my opinion.
> 
> You coming to Cincy in it?


Thanks Joe!

And yes Cincy is the plan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

upoo2 said:


> Thanks Joe!
> 
> And yes Cincy is the plan


Correct answer! :thumbup:

Want to see this in person.


----------



## drstrangevdub (Feb 8, 2013)

*Nice*

Threads like this showing the progressive sequence of a restoration is awesome. 

Thanks.

Nice Job.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

No leads on a new windshield. Feel like I'm pretty much screwed there.

I dedicated much of today to getting the sunroof installed. It's been 5 years since I removed it and I couldn't really remember exactly how to put it back in. After much trial and error it finally went in and has it's slide and tilt functions working nicely. 

Rolled it outside and took some pics. Looks so much better lower but I know I'll have to cut the springs just a tad to get it where I want. Will know more on that once the wheels are on.





As I rolled it back inside I noticed the driver side wheel was moving around. 

Brokerocco - YouTube

Ball joint came undone from the hub. 



Put it back in and made sure it was fully seated this time and tightened it real good. Still a bit uneasy about it. Can't imagine if that happened while driving.



Really close... a couple days away from being able to drive it around... assuming I can find a windshield.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

How broken is it? Could you just throw it in temporarily and then swap it for a good one when you find one?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> How broken is it? Could you just throw it in temporarily and then swap it for a good one when you find one?


That's my plan, but I'm just worried it will shatter or break more trying to put it in. Currently out still...


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

I got a brand new one from diamond auto glass... don't know if you have any of them where you're at though... it was like $160 installed and they did a great job!










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> Put it back in and made sure it was fully seated this time and tightened it real good. Still a bit uneasy about it. Can't imagine if that happened while driving.


This isn´t full in! Please check it again for your own safety. 
The ball joint bolt has a groove...this is for the screw that will hold it. Normally the bolt is more in and it will flush with the wheel bearing box.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah the boot appears to be stuck on the part where the pinch bolt goes. loosen the pinch bolt up and i personally would put the jack under the balljoint and jack the car up until it goes in all the way, double check the other side too.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> This isn´t full in! Please check it again for your own safety.
> The ball joint bolt has a groove...this is for the screw that will hold it. Normally the bolt is more in and it will flush with the wheel bearing box.


Thanks! I still wasn't sure if it was fully seated.



SciroccoPowered said:


> yeah the boot appears to be stuck on the part where the pinch bolt goes. loosen the pinch bolt up and i personally would put the jack under the balljoint and jack the car up until it goes in all the way, double check the other side too.


I did exactly that today. Loosened the bolt/nut, put the ball joint in, and jacked up the control arm to full compression. It didn't budge...


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

try to open it up more with a screwdriver or something like that... it has to go in deep in enough so u can see it come out at the top...
just remove the bolt, then open it up more, put the pen back in to the hight were u can see te groove trough the hole and then place the bolt back 

Greetz B0B0

P.S.: grinding of coils is a big nono!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Or just pump it up with the jack until it finally sits in the grove.

I hoarded a spare FWS when I found one locally.

It looks great! Are you going bodykit less? Why aren't the RS's on yet?? lol

I just spent 900 bucks with racing team hoffman to refurb my RMS.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

This is Justin btw, is it at your parents house? I'd be willing to lend a hand on an off day.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll tend to the ball joint today. I found a windshield to go get tomorrow, $50 and it's brand new. :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

prom king said:


> Or just pump it up with the jack until it finally sits in the grove.
> 
> I hoarded a spare FWS when I found one locally.
> 
> ...


Doing no kit. Shaved all the holes on the rockers for it. 

RS's will be done and on this week. All I have left to do is polish the bolts and put them together. 



SciroccoPowered said:


> This is Justin btw, is it at your parents house? I'd be willing to lend a hand on an off day.


It's at my house in Lexington.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see it all buttoned up!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

mr lee said:


> Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see it all buttoned up!


OMG Rob is alive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

mr lee said:


> Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see it all buttoned up!


Thanks! Nice to see you poking your head in :laugh:

Went out to the middle of nowhere and got a new windshield. The parts place even having one of these windshields is so confusing to me, but the price was right and it's brand new. I can tell it's been in their inventory for years. Early aftermarket glass, and it doesn't have a stupid blue or green tint strip at the top of it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice, now don't ****ing break it!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:thumbup: couldn't safe lite get one?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> OMG Rob is alive!!!!!!!!!


Yup, just super busy. :thumbup:



upoo2 said:


> Thanks! Nice to see you poking your head in :laugh:


I lurk from time to time. Been interested in your build since day one. 



Chris16vRocco said:


> Very nice, now don't ****ing break it!


I broke 2 "brand new" windshields before I called a professional installer. Given how hard windshields are to find, I'd recommend calling a mobile installer. Tell them what kind of car you have and they'll send someone who can do it. 

... now that I think about it... I had my windshield installed the day before we left for cincy in 2008? :screwy:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Very nice, now don't ****ing break it!


Hope I don't. Getting like 3 people to help so I can get equal pressure all over the glass. I got all the other glass in no problem. 



CasuallyWreckless said:


> :thumbup: couldn't safe lite get one?


Didn't need to call them because I got such a good deal on this one. Only $50.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

That is a killer deal :thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> Hope I don't. Getting like 3 people to help so I can get equal pressure all over the glass. I got all the other glass in no problem.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice! I was lucky to find a nice extra one from Mr Brown!

And I just found an NOS OEM Seal in the classifieds, that I'm excited about. 

But your car looks great, and I'm happy to see it moving along nicely!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

prom king said:


> Nice! I was lucky to find a nice extra one from Mr Brown!
> 
> And I just found an NOS OEM Seal in the classifieds, that I'm excited about.
> 
> But your car looks great, and I'm happy to see it moving along nicely!


Luckily my seal is in decent shape. A few gouges and cuts in the rubber but no dry rotting and it came off the cracked windshield with ease.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh and the wheels are together 

Having tires mounted Friday. Cutting it close for Cincy!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Tires mounted and on the car Friday. Hopefully I can button up the car tomorrow (windshield, interior, misc.) and drive it around the neighborhood a bit.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I don't get the centercaps? Kinda makes the wheels look like reps.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

prom king said:


> I don't get the centercaps? Kinda makes the wheels look like reps.


From Bugatti wheels (EB512?) made by BBS. Not original, don't look like standard RS, but an interesting custom touch.

Trevor, looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> From Bugatti wheels (EB512?) made by BBS. Not original, don't look like standard RS, but an interesting custom touch.
> 
> Trevor, looking great! :thumbup:


AHH!!! I thought they looked familar !! 










I didn't put two and two together.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> From Bugatti wheels (EB512?) made by BBS. Not original, don't look like standard RS, but an interesting custom touch.
> 
> Trevor, looking great! :thumbup:


They fit multiple sets of BBS EB models. In particular the EB511 which I have a spare of. I wanted something a little different for the caps than the black/silver BBS logos. 

They have a legit BBS part number and fit many BBS wheels from the 80s and 90s. I thought it would look cool against the T-red.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Having no luck getting the ball joint all the way in. Loosened the nut that clamps it to the hub, and tried to pry the opening out a bit (didn't work). Tried jacking up the ball joint on the control arm and it didn't budge at all. Now I'm trying to take the bolt out of the clamp entirely because I can't get the ball joint back out. This is ridiculous.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok so I got the bolt that holds the ball joint to the hub out. I used a tiny chisel on one end to get it through the hole. When it came out it looked like this.



Now I assume I'm going to need a new one of those bolts. Anyone know the size and the best place to get one? Hardware store?

I jacked up the control arm though and the ball joint went in way more than it previously did. Here's how it sits now. I'm assuming this is how it should sit...?



So should I be able to throw a new bolt in there, tighten it up and be good to go?


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

get a new bolt from the hardware store and put it in (it should go in without much force...)

Greetz B0B0


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

B0B0 said:


> get a new bolt from the hardware store and put it in (it should go in without much force...)
> 
> Greetz B0B0


Bolt slid right in with no hesitation! 

So I drove it last night for the first time in 5 years. Stole the headlights out of my Golf and ripped around the neighborhood for a few miles. It started getting a bit hot, misfired under acceleration, has old gas, battery doesn't seem to hold a charge, and it died three times during the test drive (yay for push starting).

It was really fun though, and it felt awesome to finally get back behind the wheel.

Here's how it's sitting right now. Got the windshield in as well. Been working on it today trying to get recent on maintenance. I guess having a car sit for 5 year has some adverse affects on relibility


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks _very_ nice! Have I seen your Golf at Cincy before?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> Bolt slid right in with no hesitation!
> 
> So I drove it last night for the first time in 5 years. Stole the headlights out of my Golf and ripped around the neighborhood for a few miles. It started getting a bit hot, misfired under acceleration, has old gas, battery doesn't seem to hold a charge, and it died three times during the test drive (yay for push starting).
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup: Looks great, what size lips did you end up with after all?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

smithma7 said:


> Looks _very_ nice! Have I seen your Golf at Cincy before?


Thank you! If you've seen a Harlequin at Cincy before, it's mine!



prom king said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Looks great, what size lips did you end up with after all?


Thanks! They're the stock 1" all around. The fronts fit perfect but I really need to go 2" for the rear. Two of the 1" are a bit bent anyways. In due time.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

So Trevor, why don't I see you at Cincy?!?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> So Trevor, why don't I see you at Cincy?!?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hread-2013&p=82123341&viewfull=1#post82123341


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So it currently runs like crap. I have to jump it, and it idles well and will rev nicely sitting there in neutral. However when I go to drive, it wants to fall on it's face under acceleration. It sputters and actually dies under acceleration. It just won't stay running. Then it's hard to crank back over after that, and eventually won't start again. 

So I jumped it, got it up to temp in the driveway (ran about 15 minutes), and drove it down the street. Parked it, idled nicely but died all of a sudden. Started back up ok, drove back down the street but it was sputtering bad, and died while shifting into 2nd or 3rd, or coming to a stop. Eventually it died in front of my garage and wouldn't crank back over, like it was dead (hard to believe since it was running for a while, I thought it would build up a charge). 

So it ran great 5 years ago when I drove it last. So far I've changed the oil, topped off the coolant, added some newer gas (only like 1.5 gallons), checked spark plugs (looked good), got the alternator tested (passed) and the newer battery tested as well (passed). 

I think I have some bad grounds (also explains poor light output) but I don't know where to start with those. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I would say start with anew fuel filter and look in the tank to see if all is clean and the fuel is not bad. I would also try and run some seafoam or similar to clean out the fuel system.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Which fuel filter? Also how do I check to see if they're any good? 

Today I checked the main ground strap for the battery cable. I can't believe VW used these wires from the factory. They're awful and not very thick. I will be changing them out with Mk3 cables soon.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

There is usually a filter under the hood right next to the fuel distributor, hard to miss it is the size of a large tomato can, also the pickup pump in the tank has a screen on it that may be dirty.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> There is usually a filter under the hood right next to the fuel distributor, hard to miss it is the size of a large tomato can, also the pickup pump in the tank has a screen on it that may be dirty.


 I'm aware of the fuel filter there, I'm just wondering if I should check both of them (there's another one by the pump). The one under the hood looks about a century old :thumbdown: 

Right now the battery is dead and it was pouring out today so I couldn't jump it. I'll see if the grounds cleaning worked tomorrow, and I have a fuel system cleaner to put in the tank and I feel like I should just go ahead and top it off with 93.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

It charges and cranks much better now. Still runs like **** though. 

Tried driving it to the gas station, got stranded. It will crank all day and sputter and sometimes start. When it does start it hesitates, I'm 100% sure it's not getting fuel. 

The lines in the back near the pump/tank seemed pretty crusty. I guess I should start taking all of that crap apart. I'm also going to call the dealership to see if the tank recall was ever done on this car. 

If anyone has suggestions on exactly what to look for and what to replace I'd appreciate that lots. I've never messed with the fuel system on these before. 

Some updated pics: 

 

Two of the tires look like this... I reused the old valve stems and it's leaking badly from them on 2 of the wheels.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I still say dump the old filter ASAP remember to get new crush washer for the banjo bolts (4).


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> I still say dump the old filter ASAP remember to get new crush washer for the banjo bolts (4).


 I replaced the fuel filter today and added bout 3 more gallons of new gas. 

I had to prime the pump and crank it a bunch of times but it finally turned over. It ran great and warmed up well at idle. Gave it some gas and it seemed pretty smooth. 

However I went up to the bay and the out fitting on the filter is leaking  so I didn't drive it to find out if this really fixed it. The local auto parts store had some brass crush washers but of course they weren't metric so I got the closest sizes. They were a little loose so I need to find some proper metric washers somewhere tomorrow. 

It's so close. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Fixed a couple small vacuum leaks, cleaned out the throttle body and it idles a lot smoother now. Found new washers for the new fuel filter so no more leaking. 

Idles pretty well and revs nicely, but dies sometimes when doing that. 

However when under load and driving it sputters terrible and dies. It's like the pump is dying (doesn't sound too good anyways) and not giving me enough pressure.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Update on why it's not running...







Yum.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Double yum!........and then ouch!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So can I flush the tank somehow and coat the inside of it to avoid having to buy a new tank?


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Sadly that looks exactly like my pump and tank .. ok, not quite, mine were worse. If you want to save yourself a headache later on, buy a new tank.

And inspect the fuel filler neck at the bottom for rust too. I had to replace all three. Saving grace was the tube on the pump was torn so it didn't suck rust into the system.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Sadly that looks exactly like my pump and tank .. ok, not quite, mine were worse. If you want to save yourself a headache later on, buy a new tank.
> 
> And inspect the fuel filler neck at the bottom for rust too. I had to replace all three. Saving grace was the tube on the pump was torn so it didn't suck rust into the system.


:thumbup: fantastic advice... You just spent how much on a paint job and wheels? But don't want to change the gas tank that's vital for the car to run?
Bite the bullet and buy a tank, and swap it out. You'll have less problems and piece of mind.


















How do I know? I've been there... I wound up dropping the tank again a month later and swapping it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?ck

1988 VW Scirocco tank, brand new, $159.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

roppels will clean it for $60 if its not rusted out. i dont know if you're still in lexington or not though, although i guess they could have a location there. if not you could always pull it there and bring it to louisville.

I'd check and make sure neither of the pumps are making excessive noise too. especially at that age and after possibly sucking that **** up. if you can wait you can buy new ones on ebay from mk1autohaus for fairly cheap or rockauto.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

i would call them first to verify they can do it on that tank though. you can also check to see if the recall on the tank has been done yet, if it hasn't then you can probably get the dealer to put a new one in for free.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I called last week and the recall on the tank was done in 1992. I think getting a new one would be best rather than hauling the tank 70 miles to get it sealed, and they might not even do it because of the rust. Doesn't seem worth the time and money.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?ck
> 
> 1988 VW Scirocco tank, brand new, $159.


Thanks for the link. I ended up buying this Thursday, shipped friday, and was here today! Still waiting on the in-take pump/sending unit I ordered from GAP and then I can hopefully have it buttoned up this week.

Also I'm getting some wheels back that I traded a while ago... I should have never done it and they're perfect for the rocco. They're a set of wheels that's been on a very popular 'rocc in the past


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

updaes?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

MK3 LUV said:


> updaes?


New tank, in-tank pump, and screen are in. Changed absolutely nothing. I'm so fed up. I move in 2 days and can't move the car. Plus the new place doesn't have a garage. Not sure what I can do now.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Try jumping the fuel pump relay as a last resort?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

upoo2 said:


> New tank, in-tank pump, and screen are in. Changed absolutely nothing. I'm so fed up. I move in 2 days and can't move the car. Plus the new place doesn't have a garage. Not sure what I can do now.


Have you replaced the main pump as well?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

If the stumble under load really is fuel flow/pressure related you might want to try changing the fuel filter, reserve tank, and main pump. I say that because if rust particulate got out of the tank it would have clogged up the fine mesh screen inside the reserve tank, possibly damaged the fuel pump, and clogged up the fuel filter. Hopefully everything downstream of the fuel filter is not clogged (fuel distributor, injectors, etc).

If it's not that, I'd suspect the fuel distributor.


-Alex


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

smithma7 said:


> Looks _very_ nice! Have I seen your Golf at Cincy before?



Mike your full of funny...I think I saw your scirocco there once:laugh:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> If the stumble under load really is fuel flow/pressure related you might want to try changing the fuel filter, reserve tank, and main pump. I say that because if rust particulate got out of the tank it would have clogged up the fine mesh screen inside the reserve tank, possibly damaged the fuel pump, and clogged up the fuel filter. Hopefully everything downstream of the fuel filter is not clogged (fuel distributor, injectors, etc).
> 
> If it's not that, I'd suspect the fuel distributor.
> 
> ...



I've done a bit of research on this and it's suggested that you replace both the internal and external pump at the same time, along with the filter(s). 

I would also replace the FPR and have the injectors cleaned or replaced.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I haven't been in here in quite a while.

The car is at a local shop this is familiar with CIS and rusty fuel systems. It's something they can troubleshoot well but the problem is getting them to do that.

It's been there since July 25th, and all I know is that rust made its way to the injectors. That's literally ALL I know. Apparently I'm supposed to get a parts list by the end of the week. Wow, a month and a half and I'm finally figuring out what stuff I need to fix it...

Unfortunately there's not much I can do. I no longer have a garage, my driveway sucks, and I can't have an immobile car on the side of the house (as per landlord and city code states).

Went to the shop a couple weeks ago and saw this. I don't see why my car is any less priority than any other car that comes in there. Makes me mad. I need to find the time to get down there but it's much harder now with class all day. 










I bought these a couple weekends ago. Autostrada Modena, 16x7 et43. I want to try them out on the rocco with some 165/40 tires and try to get it low. It's going to be a rad look but I don't know if I'll get around to it anytime soon. I still haven't been able to enjoy it on the BBS wheels. 










H2O is looking like a no go for the rocco. Hell I don't know if I'll be able to even enjoy the car at all this year, seeing as weather will surely be getting worse here within the next month.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

I bet if you started calling every day that would get out from under the cover real quick

But sorry to hear about it bro, good luck


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup what he said . We need more roccos to drool over at h20


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Went to H2Oi in my Golf but still had a great time. There were quite a few very nice Sciroccos there this year which made me happy, but at the same time pretty bummed out. Lots of great rocco projects lately and it was neat to see them come to fruition (well, besides mine!).

The one and only Prom King hooked me up with a brand new fuel dist as well as the flapper thing. Didn't see his car though  Still looking for injectors, and don't feel like getting raped for $70/piece for brand new ones. Anyone have any... or know which easier to find injectors would be a good alternative??

Basically decided while at H2O that I should ABA swap this car. Seeing more and more of this in A1 cars and it seems very simple (as far as swaps go). It's what I've got in my Golf and I absolutely love it, so it only makes sense to ditch the CIS and get a more bulletproof motor in the process.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> Went to H2Oi in my Golf but still had a great time. There were quite a few very nice Sciroccos there this year which made me happy, but at the same time pretty bummed out. Lots of great rocco projects lately and it was neat to see them come to fruition (well, besides mine!).
> 
> The one and only Prom King hooked me up with a brand new fuel dist as well as the flapper thing. Didn't see his car though  Still looking for injectors, and don't feel like getting raped for $70/piece for brand new ones. Anyone have any... or know which easier to find injectors would be a good alternative??
> 
> Basically decided while at H2O that I should ABA swap this car. Seeing more and more of this in A1 cars and it seems very simple (as far as swaps go). It's what I've got in my Golf and I absolutely love it, so it only makes sense to ditch the CIS and get a more bulletproof motor in the process.


I'm looking for injectors for you, I'm on it


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

Late 80's 190e injectors are the same. I remember them being cheaper


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe I have a good spare set from my 16vt build if you'd like them 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I have some brand new injectors that the previous owner left in the back of the parts car I bought. I'd have to dig through and see what's in there exactly but I know I have a full set of injectors and fuel lines. Pm me I you're interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Clean car.:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice project :thumbup:


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd go for switching to digifant or megasquirt on it first before an ABA.

There is a 16v scirocco at amen here in louisville, last i checked it no one had touched it other than myself buying the hood and a wiper arm.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Updaaaates?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Picking up an OBD2 ABA w/ 146k that has the entire harness, ecu, trans, accessories, etc for $300. Going to run my 1.8 head on it and run it NA for a while. Starting to get all the stuff so I can get to it when I'm on winter break from college.

edit: I stopped by the shop last week to pick up my RS's from the rocco (didn't want them on the car, especially as it's getting colder) so I can rebuild the rears wider and get new chrome bolts. I went out back and my car is still sitting under the cover in a corner behind a B5 S4 with a blown engine, so I know it hasn't moved in quite some time. I lifted the cover up and the car was covered in white dust... not really sure where from. I popped the hood and it looked like it did when I took it there 3 months ago. There was no evidence of anything being checked, even the battery was still in there and terminals on tight. I was told the injectors and fuel dist were checked but that is VERY hard to believe after looking at the bay and seeing that everything was still there and very tight at that. I guess there is a chance that everything was checked but then reinstalled tight but it's just too hard to believe. 

I'm rescuing the car and taking it back home. I cannot get a break with this project. This is why I don't take my cars to shops. This was the first time and most likely the last.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

yay.



ok so how do i do this.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

you put da engine in da engine bay and you makes da racekor noises


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> yay.
> 
> ok so how do i do this.


The internet is a hell of a tool. Thats how I did my ABA swap.:wave:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ABAs for girls :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

prom king said:


> ABAs for girls :laugh:



A friend of mine swears by them for swaps. They are easy to install and easy to wire up.


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Easy to wire up if you plan on half assing the piggy back swap together. Its a tedious PITA if you do it the right way and swap all the plugs to the CE2 box. Definitely more well worth it though.

this
http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html

and this will be your best friends for this swap.
http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

That being said, I love the ABA in my rocco.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

prom king said:


> ABAs for girls :laugh:



A friend of mine swears by them for swaps. They are easy to install and easy to wire up.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> Picking up an OBD2 ABA w/ 146k that has the entire harness, ecu, trans, accessories, etc for $300. Going to run my 1.8 head on it and run it NA for a while. Starting to get all the stuff so I can get to it when I'm on winter break from college.


looks like he going to use the 1.8 16v PL on this engine, making it a ABF clone


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

What I really need is the Bahn Brenner kit put the 16V head on the ABA without a hitch, but that's $800 I don't have so that might not happen this winter.

I am leaning towards doing a basic ABA w/ AEG manifold setup (already have it). This swap came with the entire harness and fuse box so I can do it that way if I have enough time and feel confident enough to do so. 

Also will the Rabbit radiator with the built in expansion tank and cap work pretty easily? I'm trying to clean up my bay in the process of doing this swap. The engine already has AC and PS deleted (done the right way w/ 12V VR pulley).

edit: Trying to start a parts list for the basic ABA swap. Already have the engine/trans/harness/ecu/fuse box. If there's anything I could use that would help clean up the bay let me know.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> Trying to start a parts list for the basic ABA swap. Already have the engine/trans/harness/ecu/fuse box. If there's anything I could use that would help clean up the bay let me know.


this :

euro 2.0L 8v mk3 upper and lower intake manifold



ERD said:


>





http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-2-0L-8v-mk3-upper-and-lower-intake-manifold


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think the AEG manifold will work. I tried it with mine and it looked like the front of the upper manifold would hit the hood. And if you go with running the mk3 plenum and flipping the throttle body, have fun routing the throttle cable without having to prop the hood. I managed to get mine to work but it's definitely not a permenant setup.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> Also will the Rabbit radiator with the built in expansion tank and cap work pretty easily?


Mk1 sciroccos use that style radiator so it should work in your S2. Are you planning to wire this up to your current fuse box?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

killercoconuts said:


> I don't think the AEG manifold will work. I tried it with mine and it looked like the front of the upper manifold would hit the hood. And if you go with running the mk3 plenum and flipping the throttle body, have fun routing the throttle cable without having to prop the hood. I managed to get mine to work but it's definitely not a permenant setup.


There's other throttle cables which should work. It's explained a lot in the Mk3 forum because I originally wanted to do this swap on my Mk3. 



d-bot said:


> Mk1 sciroccos use that style radiator so it should work in your S2. Are you planning to wire this up to your current fuse box?


That's what I was thinking. I'm not sure how I'm wiring it yet.


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Its not really a matter of the cable that's the issue, more of the physical manifold plenum itself. The front part of the plenum runners where they start to turn down seem like they'd hit the hood. When I test fitted mine though I didn't have the hood on anyways though, so I'd be interested in seeing results of how this works out on yours.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#!/~/product/category=2903030&id=14166958

*PLUG AND PLAY ABA OBD2 HARNESS!* for mk1&2

Hate the mess a of the wiring of a swap? Hate the 1st try of start up and it doesn't work? Hate the big bluky harness? Nothing Leaves Stock takes all that away! Buy this harness and it will fit clean in your car and be the EASIEST wiring you have ever done!

We supply a SIMPLE wire diagram so you know where to put the wires from ourharness. its REALLY easy

You will NOT need to cut or change anything in your car. Just remove the engineharness ONLY from the mk1 or tuck it. Our harness will be a "standalone" mk3harness and you will just have to tuck, run and bolt down grounds and powers to where we say. No lie! (before tuck and fittment your way) you can have your abaRUNNING in less then 10 minutes with this. Its that easy. This will include EVERYTHING you need and ANYONE can do it. We will make it so easy for you.

-OEM Genuine Coroplast Wiring Harness Loom Tape from VW/Audi
-All connectors and wires needed
-No splicing or cutting needed

-Price includes shipping in the conti-usa only. Please contact us at [email protected] for all export shipping cost


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

You could also get an intermediate shaft and oil pump from a 2l 16v and do a diy ABA/16v.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So uhhh the car runs and i have been driving it around the past couple days.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Happy for you bro. Now let's see dem rimzos.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Happy for you bro. Now let's see dem rimzos.


too damn cold! the 16v hates the sub 30 degree weather. it's going under a cover... but i'm still doing the swap this winter.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Was it the injectors?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

SciroccoPowered said:


> Was it the injectors?


They were taken to a place in Winchester that refurbs them. They got cleaned out pretty well but the spray still isn't 100%.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Trailered to where it will be for the next couple months. My friend runs a small shop out in the sticks near where my parents live and he's down to help me with the swap. Me and him have messed with each others Mk3s for years now but now time to do an A1. 16V being pulled this week, then the fun stuff starts. I am staying at my parents for about 3 weeks over my Christmas break so I'll be over there pretty much every day. 










Q: will my current 16V clutch and flywheel work on the ABA? I plan on using the 16v trans with the .80 5th from the mk3 trans.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

You always match the clutch and flywheel to the transmission. When selecting a clutch consider the power of the motor. ABA is prob less than a 16v so a stock clutch should be fine.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

d-bot said:


> You always match the clutch and flywheel to the transmission. When selecting a clutch consider the power of the motor. ABA is prob less than a 16v so a stock clutch should be fine.


Sounds good. Reason I ask is because the 16V has a new clutch and resurfaced flywheel that I'd like to use. 

Timing belt kit purchased. Need to get motor mounts and some misc other maintenance parts. Since I already have the mk1 mounts do I just get the new rubber inserts for them?

Motor being pulled by my friend Will tomorrow. I'm trying to go home this weekend so I can prep the bay to be painted.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah you just need new inserts, try and get the diesel ones though, theyre more durable.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Very nice, any updates?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Very nice, any updates?


Yes actually! 16V is out. I've been working on the bay a bit. Doing a mild shave and respray on it.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

pics or gtfo


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

MK3 LUV said:


> pics or gtfo


x2


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I should have some pics up later today/this evening. Trying to get all the unused brackets cut off and seam sealer taken out.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

16V yanked. All AC and PS stuff removed.



Drilled out the spot welds on most of the brackets. Still have to finish getting the battery tray out though.





So far I've got brackets off from coolant expansion res, airbox mount, power steering res, and window washer fluid res.



Will be on it tomorrow once again. Definitely getting the battery tray out and some other little things ground out of the bay. Maybe seam sealer as well if I work fast enough.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good !


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Merry Chrimzmas update!

This thing really didn't want to come out.



It finally did though and the driver side looks much better already. 



Ground down the spot welded areas and started getting seam sealer out. 





Picking up paint tomorrow and doing the frame notch soon. But before anything I think I'm going to scrub the bay out since it's horribly filthy. This is moving along very nicely and I'm having a lot of fun doing it. I think I'm going to just paint all of the engine pieces black (block, head, trans, intake mani, etc). If anyone has any suggestions I'm interested in hearing them. 

P.S. got two 1.5" lips for the RS's. Chrome bolts incoming as well.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe try doing a combo of gloss and satin or matt black etc.

Nice progress!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Brake booster/master cylinder came out and more seam sealer came out. Passenger side about ready for paint. I picked up a quart of base T-red, reducer, and clear. Spraying it myself along with the top of the core support.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Also will I have to punch in the passenger frame rail a bit for the aba accessory tensioner arm?


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

It should clear by > < that much.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> It should clear by > < that much.


I'll take your word for it!

All the seam sealer on the rails and towers is gone! Took forever to get behind the towers but well worth it in my opinion. I'm leaving the seam sealer on the frame horns and areas under the frame rails. 










There are a few spots I'm welding up, but they're very miniscule. As for larger holes I would like to use some OEM looking rubber plugs, I really like that look for some reason.

Then clean everything very thoroughly, make new fuel lines, and loop the PS. Then I think I should be ready for paint. I plan on using no filler, I like the indents from the spot welds and that overall raw look on Mk1 bays A LOT. 

Oh and my friend found a NOS early rabbit radiator with the built-in expansion tank at a shop in town. It must have been buried in the parts attic for a couple decades.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good, can't wait to see the painted bay.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> Looking good, can't wait to see the painted bay.


You and me both! 

Did a bit more today. All the welding is done (besides the notch). Fenders and whole front end are off. Power steering lines gone. Axles out. Cleaned it more and more. 

Phone died though, so no pics


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Where can I get a new brake fluid reservoir for a reasonable price? Mine is old and yellow. It looks disgusting. Autotech sells them but they're $100!! Screw that... 

Getting closer. 





Stripped all the paint off the booster and took a 3M abrasive wheel to it. Removed all the pitting since it had a fair bit of surface rust beforehand. I will be color matching the booster to the car/bay.



Found this pic from last year right after I got the car back together after paint. If anyone wants to photoshop it lower I'd be very appreciative


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

upoo2 said:


> Found this pic from last year right after I got the car back together after paint. If anyone wants to photoshop it lower I'd be very appreciative


A quick attempt










And a quick question, why didn't you shave the handles?










Love your project by the way.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

PA 16v said:


> A quick attempt
> 
> And a quick question, why didn't you shave the handles?
> 
> Love your project by the way.


Thanks that gives me a really good idea of where I'd like it to sit! I like having door handles so I kept them.

ABA is stripped down for the most part. Doing timing service.



Also got the trans off both engines and preparing for the 5 speed swap into the 16V trans.



Most stuff cleaned and smoothed. I'm trying to get it as smooth as possible without any filler. I got it pretty nice and hit it with self etching primer on all the bare spots, as well as areas on the core support.



Of course it's not perfect so a few spots of glaze should do the trick.





The brake booster is also in primer now and looks awesome.

Picked up the paint gun too.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great so far!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking good rimz. Got bored enough at work to leave the MK4 forums, which really suck these days. Hope when I go up to Will's next for some stuff before WBTB the rocco will still be there. But I'm guessing not at the rate you are working.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

03_uni-B said:


> Looking good rimz. Got bored enough at work to leave the MK4 forums, which really suck these days. Hope when I go up to Will's next for some stuff before WBTB the rocco will still be there. But I'm guessing not at the rate you are working.


I can't imagine the mk4 forums being a very nice place to be. I'm sure you'll see it if you're out there within the next month or so. I go back to school this weekend so I won't be on it so much.

Yesterday was in the negatives here so I didn't leave me house let alone work on the car.

Today though was a bit better (10 degrees wooo!) so I stopped by. Wasn't sure what I was going to do but decided to tackle the 5th gear swap. It went pretty smoothly for having never done it before. The brokevw.com DIY was great. I got the 16V trans with the mk3 8v 5th gear installed and 99% back together. All that I need is a new 5th gear end cap gasket and it's 100% done. I'm hoping I did everything right! Pretty sure I did, all the gears seem to engage when I use the linkage by hand.

Digging into the Mk3 trans.



Didn't take any pics during the whole thing because I was pretty much covered in trans fluid. Here is the Mk3 8V 5th gear setup on the 16V trans.



Cap installed (bolts not tight yet though, still gotta get that gasket)



That''s all for today but it was a big undertaking for me and a learning experience. Would definitely feel comfortable doing that again :thumbup:

In other news I've realized I can't use the Eurosport 4 point subframe brace because it hangs down too low and I plan on being pretty low on coilovers. I'll have to come up with another solution that doesn't hang down too much. Maybe a slightly modified stock kbar... Not sure yet.

So it's for sale! Buy me!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Trevor you Sir are doing great work!! 
Really mean that. Hell I know the progress you have made since the early days!!
Seing the growth on this Dudes efforts speaks volumes about character....

Oh and about the cross bar, if you dont sell it, maybe I could buy it with a trade for a K bar at cincy if that is what you have in mind..

Keep up the good work!! :thumbup::thumbup:

el t


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Trevor you Sir are doing great work!!
> Really mean that. Hell I know the progress you have made since the early days!!
> Seing the growth on this Dudes efforts speaks volumes about character....
> 
> ...



It means a lot Tony! You've been one of the few that's seen where I started and have stuck around to see where I've come with it. 

Didn't do a whole lot today. It's been so damn cold here I can't lay down any more primer or paint! Friday and Saturday are going to be in the 50's though so it will be plenty warm enough in the shop to spray. All I did today was clean. It's been a pain in the ass but has to be done if I want good results! Went through at least 10 cans of brake clean.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice work dude. :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice work dude. :thumbup:


Thanks Chris 

I go back to school tomorrow (an hour away). I really wanted to have the bay painted and the ABA together and painted before I went back but it didn't happen. I did get a lot done in a few weeks though. I've never worked on a bay aesthetically so there was a bit to learn and it required a lot of patience.

Today I finished bodywork on it. The filler was redone a couple times but it's sanded down to where I'm happy with it. There isn't much and it's not perfect but I think the high build will hide most of the tiny spots. It's an engine bay, it will get dirty, it's not going to be perfect, and I'm going to drive this car as much as I can this year so having it absolutely perfect isn't important. 

As of now I need to mask everything, scuff the whole bay, and give everything a few coats of high build. Unfortunately I ran out of time. I even had the paint and gun ready to go. 

While at school I'm refinishing my BBS RS wheels again with 1.5" lips for the front (15x7.5) and 2" lips for the rear (15x8). Tires are 165/50 and I'm adding new chrome bolts while I'm at it. Already have the 1.5" pair in my possession along with a single 2" lip so I need to order one 2" lip and chrome bolts sometime in the next few days. I'm hoping a 15x7.5 et19 w/ 165/50R15 will fit under my fender (they're rolled). Anyone know?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

upoo2 said:


> Also will I have to punch in the passenger frame rail a bit for the aba accessory tensioner arm?


I just added clearance to mine. It does clear when the car is at rest. I found that the paint was chipped off the frame right where the tensioner "clears". I just cut the offending part out, flattened it, and welded it back in.

-Alex


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

20v_boost said:


> I just added clearance to mine. It does clear when the car is at rest. I found that the paint was chipped off the frame right where the tensioner "clears". I just cut the offending part out, flattened it, and welded it back in.
> 
> -Alex



Trevor et al,

I seem to recall something timbo did about the serpentine belt arrangement. Look for it on his technotes. It maybe worth it. Sorry i can not recall the exacts of it.

Carry on,
el t,


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have too many wheels!



New 2" lip on the RS's. Will be widening them all around with new chrome bolts  Teaser shot!



It's been reallllllly cold and I'm back at school so I haven't had time to go back home (about an hour away) and finish painting the bay so the swap can happen already.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Trevor it is really painful to see these occuping all that space on your floor. If any of those are 5x112 I suggest you send them to Delaware. I'll be glad to help you place them on my vanagon so that you can get floor space back. 

T.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

those 2" lips look good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

upoo2 said:


> While at school I'm refinishing my BBS RS wheels again with 1.5" lips for the front (15x7.5) and 2" lips for the rear (15x8). Tires are 165/50 and I'm adding new chrome bolts while I'm at it. Already have the 1.5" pair in my possession along with a single 2" lip so I need to order one 2" lip and chrome bolts sometime in the next few days. I'm hoping a 15x7.5 et19 w/ 165/50R15 will fit under my fender (they're rolled). Anyone know?


keep up the good work sir.

this was my car with 7.5 et 26 up front and I had 0 issues and probably could have thrown some spacers in there. my fenders were rolled but not super aggressively

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8711731199/" title="_DSC2377 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8120/8711731199_ecd4eb2e7c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="_DSC2377"></a>


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

DrFraserCrane said:


> keep up the good work sir.
> 
> this was my car with 7.5 et 26 up front and I had 0 issues and probably could have thrown some spacers in there. my fenders were rolled but not super aggressively


Good to know my setup should work! I'm in the market for some coils now, hopefully I can find a decent used set.

This past weekend I went home with the intent of completely finishing the bay. The weather was going to be good enough for paint to work so I went for it. 

I got back Thursday evening. Showed up to my friend Chris finishing up the passenger side axle frame notch. 



After that it was undercoated and I got to work on prepping the bay for high build primer.

Masked off everything and wrapped larger things in foil. Scuffed everything and wiped it down with mineral spirits. 

Build this awesome booth out of my mom's Easy-Up frame and lots of plastic sheeting. This thing worked great and kept dust out and fumes in (this was done in a small shop with people trying to work on stuff at the same time).





2 coats of high build. Just used basic stuff out of a spray can. Came out pretty well.





Then I painted it. I've never done painting on this scale before. Learned a wealth about painting and took my time with it as best I could. After all I was trying to do everything in 3 days.

Went ahead and did the front end as well. The body shop that painted my car painted the lower valence section but nothing above that so I took care of it. Matches great too. 



Used 3 coats of Tornado Red base and 4 coats of clear. Here's how it came out the day after I finished and tore down the booth.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great! I'm jealous!


----------



## wesworks (Jul 23, 2010)

paint looks great man


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I need to make it out to will's again before WBTB. 

that paint looks great. wish i was closer to help, and get some work done on my car.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So I made a big irresponsible purchase a couple days ago. Said purchase will be here on Thursday. Pics to follow.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So a couple weeks ago I pulled the trigger on this...










It showed up on Tuesday from California. NOS full widebody. Both bumpers/side skirts are made by Rieger and the front fenders/rear quarters are made by Kerscher. 

Couldn't get the box through my front door.











So much box flared 80's sex. This kind of stuff is completely unobtainable nowadays, especially in the US, so I had to jump on the opportunity. I doubt I'll be putting this on the red car since it just got painted and it wouldn't look right with the look I went for with it. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

someones gonna need some wide rimz


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

The rear quarters look like MKI Scirocco or Golf pieces judging from the step on the the lower third and how they wrap around in there rear. Doesn't look like a MKII profile. Actually, come to think of it Kerscher didn't make MKI Scirocco kits. I'm not quite sure what you've got there.

Here's a link to the Kerscher kits: http://www.kerscher-tuning.de/styli...typ=Scirocco+2+(53b)&gruppe=Karosseriebausatz


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> The rear quarters look like MKI Scirocco or Golf pieces judging from the step on the the lower third and how they wrap around in there rear. Doesn't look like a MKII profile. Actually, come to think of it Kerscher didn't make MKI Scirocco kits. I'm not quite sure what you've got there.
> 
> Here's a link to the Kerscher kits: http://www.kerscher-tuning.de/styli...typ=Scirocco+2+(53b)&gruppe=Karosseriebausatz


I had looked up every Kerscher kit I could find and the rear quarters don't make any sense. However the front fenders (also Kerscher) are undoubtedly MkII Scirocco units. The rear quarters match in profile and overall finish to the fronts so it leads me to believe they're a set. I might have to contact Kerscher about it.

I'm going back home where the car is in a week and I'll throw the stuff on to see how it all lines up.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the wide body kits.... Never had the guts to get and install one but sometimes I wish I did. Good luck!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> I had looked up every Kerscher kit I could find and the rear quarters don't make any sense. However the front fenders (also Kerscher) are undoubtedly MkII Scirocco units. The rear quarters match in profile and overall finish to the fronts so it leads me to believe they're a set. I might have to contact Kerscher about it.
> 
> I'm going back home where the car is in a week and I'll throw the stuff on to see how it all lines up.


I'm going to will shop on sunday. will you be up there?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

03_uni-B said:


> I'm going to will shop on sunday. will you be up there?


lets rim out bruhhh


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Rim time


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Rimzos are about done. Waiting on bolts.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

upoo2 said:


> Rimzos are about done. Waiting on bolts.


:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Just read your thread. Amazing work, color and wheels! Sub'd.. :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

It's been a while since I popped in here, Trevor, but I wanted to say congrats. You've done a superb job lavishing love and hard work on this Scirocco. Keep it going!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Wheres updates!?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

im_lower said:


> Just read your thread. Amazing work, color and wheels! Sub'd.. :beer:


Thank you! Hopefully will have more updates soon.



scirocco*joe said:


> It's been a while since I popped in here, Trevor, but I wanted to say congrats. You've done a superb job lavishing love and hard work on this Scirocco. Keep it going!


Thanks Joe, we both know it's been a long time coming. I feel awful about missing Cincy last year, can't miss it again.



03_uni-B said:


> Wheres updates!?


It's all a waiting game now...

edit: I do have the bolts for the wheels now so I guess I could put those together today... :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

These are finally done for the second time. Really got them looking how I really want. Assembled, torqued, and resealed a few days ago.

BBS RS 001
15x7.5 et19 w/ 1.5" lips
15x8 et13 w/ 2" lips
Chrome bolts
Eastwood Vintage Wheel gold painted centers
OE BBS full polished half caps
OE BBS Bugatti logo caps
165/50r15 tires going on this week sometime

only have one pic at the moment.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

really great!! trevor :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

*Subbed*

I have a 88 16v T-Red Rocco as well, subbed! :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

These rims are too small for the Rieger/Kerscher kit. You surely need big spacers for runnining these.

Normally this kit need 8x15 -10 in front and 11x15 -61 in the back. Maybe you can drive 9x15 -10 in front too. Thre are some different kits from the Rieger fenders. I can´t see if you have the bigger or smaller ones.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> These rims are too small for the Rieger/Kerscher kit. You surely need big spacers for runnining these.
> 
> Normally this kit need 8x15 -10 in front and 11x15 -61 in the back. Maybe you can drive 9x15 -10 in front too. Thre are some different kits from the Rieger fenders. I can´t see if you have the bigger or smaller ones.



I don't plan on using these wheels with the Rieger/Kerscher kit. If I do they will be much wider with huge lips. I was also thinking about 16" wheels instead of 15".


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

the early radiator is in along with the fan and lines. intake mani as well which is a stock aba unit cut in half and flipped over. this way the throttle body is already flipped and i can run the intake filter over the trans somewhere which will make it look much nicer.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

what are your plans for the motor? both aesthetically and performance wise?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

MK3 LUV said:


> what are your plans for the motor? both aesthetically and performance wise?


stock for now, as i just want to drive it a lot this year. aesthetically... most everything was painted black (block, trans, accessories, etc). using the low ratio 16v trans so that should make it fun since aba's have torque, but aba 020 5th gear for highway cruising. going to have to get an aftermarket downpipe as well so i guess that's performance oriented.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

what have you done to the motor in the harli?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> the early radiator is in along with the fan and lines. intake mani as well which is a stock aba unit cut in half and flipped over. this way the throttle body is already flipped and i can run the intake filter over the trans somewhere which will make it look much nicer.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing this Scirocco at Cincy next month


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

MK3 LUV said:


> what have you done to the motor in the harli?


nothing. it has a tt 2 1/4" exhaust. just ordered a stainless tt downpipe for the rocco though :thumbup:



California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this Scirocco at Cincy next month


it should be there!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

made it to sowo and back without a hitch. only thing that broke was the sunroof crank. it no longer stays in the upwards position by itself :laugh:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool! Nice to see it ran well!
Looking good!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

yoooo chaboiii.

i require updates.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> i require updates.


:beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

It went back to have some things cleaned up/changed from the swap. A lot of stuff was temporary to get me to Southern Worthersee. The Saturday morning of Cincy I picked it up at my friends shop an hour away to head to Ohio. I made it exactly one mile, fuel pump cut out. The toggle switch for the pump blew the fuse every time. The relay won't turn on the pumps so hence the toggle switch. It worked great like this all to way to sowo and back but now it's popping the fuel pump fuse. Something is shorting out where all the CE2 pump power wires are spliced into the CE1 pump power wires and I couldn't figure it out. I left it in a parking lot and canceled my hotel, then drove back home.

Really bummed about it since this was the second year in a row I didn't go because my car wasn't working. I knew I would just get depressed and mad if I went without it. It was so close and has done 1k miles since the swap... oh well.

edit: realized i haven't posted a pic of the bay since it's been swapped


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad to see you got an air filter :thumbup:


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

Iron out that fuel pump relay issue?


----------



## Boostdaddy (Feb 20, 2004)

What did you figure out about that widebody kit? Sweet ride bro. Im about to buy my 3rd 16v..also planning a motor swap, last one was a 2.0 16v turbo that your "local" favorite shop built. Always wanted a siedl kit. be cool to see widebody Rocco running around Lex.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

EuroTrash_miT said:


> Iron out that fuel pump relay issue?


yes, the engine harness had been temporarily ran over the raintray to the ECU because none of the original holes on the raintray were big enough to fit the plug through. the harness chaffed on the top of the rain tray and shorted out the fuel pump. its on its own relay now though so no toggle required. ECU and CE2 fuse box are both relocated behind the glovebox inside the dash. 



Boostdaddy said:


> What did you figure out about that widebody kit? Sweet ride bro. Im about to buy my 3rd 16v..also planning a motor swap, last one was a 2.0 16v turbo that your "local" favorite shop built. Always wanted a siedl kit. be cool to see widebody Rocco running around Lex.


I emailed Kerscher pictures and they said they would need the exact part numbers to know. The pieces still have the part numbers but they are insanely hard to read because they are printed on a piece of paper (presumably) and fiberglassed over to keep them in place. I'll have to dig the parts out of storage to know for sure. Which shop built it? I split time between Louisville in Lexington so I'm used to shops in both cities. I doubt the widebody will ever make it to this car. I'll hack up another one instead.

Here it is as of last week. Stainless intake setup fabbed up and wire tuck done.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I wondered why I did not see you at Cincy....
The bay is looking clean, man!
good work, that red looks wet in the bay :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

i picked it up yesterday and drove it 70 miles back home. it drives great and i can't wait to take it to h2o next week.






oh and coilovers come in this week :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

upoo2 said:


> i picked it up yesterday and drove it 70 miles back home. it drives great and i can't wait to take it to h2o next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Trevor glad this Scirocco will be going to H20 2014


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

upoo2 said:


> oh and coilovers come in this week :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

coils came in the mail at 2, i started installing at 3, and was done before 5!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Nice


Double nice. 

Make sure I see you on Sunday at h2o!! Did you ever find the triangle piece for the mirror inside part of the car?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Double nice.
> 
> Make sure I see you on Sunday at h2o!! Did you ever find the triangle piece for the mirror inside part of the car?


I still need it! I need a passenger side one... Along with a bunch of other trim pieces haha


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

upoo2 said:


> I still need it! I need a passenger side one... Along with a bunch of other trim pieces haha


I'll look for it. What other trim pieces you need?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I'll look for it. What other trim pieces you need?


Both inner door pulls with hardware
Sunroof interior flap panel
Sunroof crank
Turn signal stalk
Door sill clips (white flat ones)

All I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

upoo2 said:


> Both inner door pulls with hardware
> Sunroof interior flap panel
> Sunroof crank
> Turn signal stalk
> ...


Door pulls like the one smack at the center of the door card?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep those are the ones! Need the oem bolts for them too.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

h2o was a blast. car made it 1500 miles round trip no problem. got to catch up with some rocco owners and meet even more new ones. all around a good year for roccos. 

in garage of the condo i stayed in





toy_vw took this at a meet. thanks!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

i'll post anything i find from h2o in here i guess so i have a place to find the links easy


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

looking good man. Wish I got to see this at h2o!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So it's been a while, and the clutch started slipping after H2O. I have driven it periodically a few times this winter but it's generally in heated storage  I think the rear main let go and the clutch plate is contaminated because the clutch is only 4k miles old, and things seem mechanically good. I'll check it out before warm weather gets here. A pic from the last event I took it to back in October.










Also something crazy happened last week... I won a full Air Lift V2 air ride kit for it via a contest that Stanceworks and Air Lift put on a few weeks ago. They had over 1700 entries and ultimately chose the Scirocco! Here's the article on that.

http://www.stanceworks.com/2015/01/...air-lift-performance-air-suspension-giveaway/

The actual kit:

http://www.airliftperformance.com/vehicle/volkswagen-golf-1974-1984/

I'll update more when it comes in and I get it on the car.


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Sweet freakin car dude! Congrats on the Airlift win. Where did you get that grille from? My car has the same headlight setup but the PO shoved some home-made grille in there and it doesn't fit.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

pleger said:


> Sweet freakin car dude! Congrats on the Airlift win. Where did you get that grille from? My car has the same headlight setup but the PO shoved some home-made grille in there and it doesn't fit.


It's homemade from a cheap Golf/Jetta Mk2 single round badgeless. Just cut it up until it fit.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats! The kit looks awesome too! Can't wait to hear how it performs.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

The Air Lift kit came last week and I came home to install it this weekend. I started today and finished in about 5 hours with hte help of a coupe friends and access to their lift 



















I LOVE how the top hats look in the bay










More to do to get a bit lower, but here it is aired out so far


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw it on tumblr earlier, it looks great man, congrats again


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great, curious to know how well it works and handles. Also how high does it go? Good to know for stuff like entering parking lots etc.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Looking really good with that air kit :thumbup: Congrats on winning the contest, I would love to see some more of the install such as where you put the tank and all that.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

8716vrocco said:


> Looking really good with that air kit :thumbup: Congrats on winning the contest, I would love to see some more of the install such as where you put the tank and all that.


Yeap I can't wait to ask him 200 questions <3


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like I used up my bandwidth on Photobucket :/ I went back and threw in some camber bolts for the front struts and the front is already sitting a bit lower. At full max they are plenty high. 

I'll have more updates in about a month when I'm home for spring break. Left the car with my friend so he can check out the slipping clutch issue (rear main probably) and do the driver side axle notch. I'm ecstatic to get back to driving it in nicer weather. Soon!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Threw in these camber bolts and was able to go lower.



Ass up!



...and down





The bay looks alright. The top hats for the struts look great in there.



So the car wasn't going low enough in the front. It needs a driver side axle notch and the sway bar removed (it binds up when aired out and sits lower than anything else). My friend started on the notch and my frame ate up his holesaw with the quickness but he got the sway out for me.





Matt Rad sold me this custom front brace that he made. I figured I could use one since the sway bar is now gone. It's built with ground clearance in mind. It should be in this week.



Lastly for now I ordered some stuff from Bag Riders. 10 feet of air line to complete my trunk setup. Then a couple of 90 degree fittings for the rear bag so they can be a little lower.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Purchased another pair of Corrado leathers. The pair in the car now were tan and someone dyed them black a long time ago. They look like crap. These look much much better and are in great shape. I'm 6'3" so Corrado seats are pretty necessary for my car.



The car currently has a Momo Benetton steering wheel (the multi color one) that doesn't match anything. I had to use it because it was smaller than OEM and my legs are pretty long. Just bought this old school Mazdaspeed Momo wheel that should go well with the car without being too much red. Most likely not going to use the center pad. 



Other than that I'm waiting on the driver side frame notch to get finished up and the clutch to get sorted out. Very excited for nice weather and cruising around after I graduate from college this May. This year is looking good.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

where do you get the wiperless rear hatch glass?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

blazes00 said:


> where do you get the wiperless rear hatch glass?


Get lucky pretty much. Only early cars had it. Mine came from a 1982.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> i'll post anything i find from h2o in here i guess so i have a place to find the links easy


Who's that sexy dude? 


also, you should post where you put the manifold/tank/comp. :beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

03_uni-B said:


> Who's that sexy dude?
> 
> 
> also, you should post where you put the manifold/tank/comp. :beer:


It's me of course.

That's still a work in progress. I haven't posted any of the trunk setup because it's pretty sad looking right now. The only thing that is currently mounted and finished is the V2 manifold and the lines going to it. The compressor and tank are just sitting in the stripped out hatch. The plan is to make a false floor next week when I'm home for spring break. 

When I get back the clutch issue will be fixed and driver side frame notch completed. I have a pile of parts adding up that I can't wait to install next week. Just got this crap in from GAP.



Many updates coming next week yay


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

glad to see updates on this custom Scirocco :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

California 16v said:


> glad to see updates on this custom Scirocco :thumbup: :beer:


Even better than updates will be driving it which will be happening very soon!

Also, I need some stuff! It's all in here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7117530-WTB-misc-S2-parts-(mostly-interior)


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

this past week:
new clutch in.
new wheel came yesterday.
driver side frame notch done.
new corrado leathers installed.
other little things.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

first car show was this past weekend. here's some pics other talented people took.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Car looks good man!

Is that your harli in the background as well or just a similar one?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

MK3 LUV said:


> Car looks good man!
> 
> Is that your harli in the background as well or just a similar one?


Yeah that's mine. Didn't wash it for the show, it was my rim hauler.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Loo'Vul has such a nice downtown. :beer:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

That's one of the best looking MK2 Sciroccos.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

<3


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Came home this weekend from school to work on the car and finish up the last big project: the false floor/rear seat delete. I also had lined up a shoot of the car, but it's been raining nonstop so that wasn't able to come to fruition. 

So here's some progress on that false floor. I used 1x3's for the frame so it isn't raised much and still looks a factory height. The frame has two pieces. One piece covers the back seat area and then the rear left of the trunk space. The other piece covers the rear right of the trunk space which covers the spare tire. I wanted this to be separate for easy access. Covered both frames with some thin plywood and screwed it down. Fitment is pretty good, and once it's covered with carpet it should look very clean. Once the carpet is in I will mount the tank and probably redo the lines coming out of it. At least the hard part is done. Sowo prep coming along nicely. 









This is all one piece:



And this is with the spare tire well access piece installed. Sits nice and even with everything else.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Finished the false floor today. Went to Lowes and bought a 6'x8' outdoor rug. It was only $19 and was easy to cut and work with. Also matches the rest of the interior pretty well. I basically made a template and got to trimming. The front of the carpet is wrapped around the false floor so you don't see any exposed wood frame. 









Tank isn't mounted yet. Just need to bolt it down basically. Probably going to run some different lines out of it and through the floor just for a cleaner look. 

Took a pic of the front of the interior too with the new wheel. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

all your cars looking nice, as usual :thumbup:

floor looks good man!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm done with school Forever!!!! Came home last night and decided to get my tank mounting done today. I was going to mount it to a piece of wood on top of the false floor, but after seeing the tank on top, I thought it looked not so great with the large mounting posts visible. I did quite a bit of measuring, some careful cutting, and got the tank in flush with the bottom of it. I think it looks a lot better. 

I removed the entire false floor and decided where to put the tank. This is a comparison pic of it on top of the floor and sunk into the floor after I cut some holes in it.



Once I got the holes drilled I had to cut a couple pieces of wood to attach to the frame. These two piece would be what the tank mounts to. Here you can see where I mounted the tank to the two pieces, and you can also see the hole I had to make for the tank drain on the bottom of the tank. I couldn't sink it more than this because my floor is only raised 2.5" and the tank is lowered around 2".



I also cleaned up the lines going into the tank. Here you can see I drilled a hole through the floor so the line that goes to the manifold would go straight under the floor and be out of sight. Only a couple inches of it are visible before it disappears.



Here is where I think it looks so much better that it's sunk. It also gives me a little more room in the back since it doesn't stick up as high.





So I rolled it out of the barn it's been in the last month or so. My dad has been doing a ton of fiberglass work on a sailboat in there so when he started sanding it covered the car in a nice layer of white fiberglass dust. It won't hurt the car at all as long as it doesn't get wiped off. Spraying it off with the hose tomorrow and hopefully driving it around a bit. At least the inside is nice and clean... right?


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

looking great!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have been driving the car a ton lately. I drove it to Southern Worthersee and back without issue a few weekends ago. I think I've put around 1500 miles on it in the past 3 weeks. 

Also on Friday Stanceworks posted a feature they wrote up about the car. My friend Anthony took the pics and they turned out amazing. Click the link to see all the pics and read the article if you'd like.

http://www.stanceworks.com/2015/05/...revor-picknells-1988-mk2-volkswagen-scirocco/










Oh, and it will be at Cincy next weekend! Last time the car went was in 2008, and the last time I went was in 2012. I went every year from '07-'12 and missed the last two years because the car wasn't ready which bummed me out a lot. Last year it broke down on the way there  Hopefully no repeats of that!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats on the feature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Took it to Import Alliance in July.



















Shortly after I took it on a big epic road trip. On August 1st I left for Dubs in the Valley, a show in Oshkosh Wisconsion. After that headed south into Chicago and stayed with a friend of mine for a few days. Took some time to fix a few little things while I was there (rad fan, ignition coil, coil wire). The following Wednesday I headed out to VAG Fair in York Pennsylvania. I stopped halfway in Cleveland Ohio and stayed with another friend of mine. The next day I finished my trip to PA and spent a little time messing with the car and seeing people. VAG Fair was awesome and I was picked to be in Madness on the Midway, which is their version of the 'top dawg' that H2O has. After the show on Sunday I headed down to Baltimore to stay with a friend that night and head back to Kentucky on Monday morning. Monday rolls around and I make it 20 minutes before the engine seizes up. A coolant hose blew and blew it all out in no-time, which got the engine VERY hot for about 15 minutes of highway driving. I was convinced I blew it up 9 hours from home and had it towed back to my friends place and started tearing into it. With some help I got a couple things replaced and inspected some internals. Everything seemed ok besides smelling like burnt oil. After it cooled down and we looped the heater hoses, it seemed to run totally fine. Tuesday morning I tried again and made it 7 solid hours without a problem. A few hours from home I stopped to get gas, started the car back up, and out of nowhere heard a terrible clatter under load. I said screw it and just drove it because I was in the middle of nowhere West Virginia and wanted to get home. I made it another 45 minutes over the border into Kentucky about 150 miles from home before I had to stop. The car had almost no power and the noises were getting worse and worse. A friend of mine came and picked up me up that night super late at like 3am, and I didn't get home until 2pm the next day. It was a pretty terrible experience but I'm surprised it made it that far.

A couple weeks ago I started messing with it again and did a compression test first thing. Cylinders 1 and 2 had zero compression... so I'm assuming I was driving on 2 cylinders for that final 45 minutes. I picked up another ABA and ordered some new maintenance parts for it, and I'm hoping to have it all back together by this weekend. 

I made it 2200 miles in a little over a week during that trip, and the car did awesome up until she said 'no more'. Air ride rode amazing the whole time and made the trip so nice. The 5th gear swap I did got me 41.6 mpg between Louisville and Chicago too. So really it wasn't a bad road trip vehicle at all.













Back in the shop with the Harlequin, which isn't looking a whole lot better. 



The new (used) ABA I picked up, hopefully going in quickly and without a fight.



This weekend would be really nice since there's a local indoor show that I registered for some time ago, but if not I am sure it will be done very soon in time for H2O.

Also the RS's will be for sale after H2O if anyone is interested.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Again, it sucks to hear about all that, but at least you're getting it all fixed now :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Good luck from me too. :thumbup:

Bring that baby back on the road. She needs it! And the road need´s great cars like this. :thumbup:

If it´s ok for you I would ask to steal some pics for a future Scirocco-Lounge.com header? Only if you´re good with that...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> If it´s ok for you I would ask to steal some pics for a future Scirocco-Lounge.com header? Only if you´re good with that...


No problem, go for it.

Spent last week from Tuesday-Friday swapping the car. Finished on Friday evening and it wouldn't run. It cranked slow and didn't want to fire. Turns out there was some oil in the cylinders, so it got blown out and the car fired up today. There's a sizable exhaust leak but that will be taken care of.

Both engines out, and I swapped a lot of stuff from the old one onto the new one, along with a few hundred dollars in maintenance parts. I cleaned up the block and painted it while I was at it. It's much cleaner than the first time the swap was done.









Did an autopsy on the old engine to find the source of failure. Headgasket said bye bye between cylinders 1 & 2, and there's a nice chunk missing from the head in that same spot.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

I've always wondered, and forgive me if it was covered earlier in the thread and i missed it, but why do you have your upper intake manifold modified like that? I'm assuming performance?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

MK3 LUV said:


> I've always wondered, and forgive me if it was covered earlier in the thread and i missed it, but why do you have your upper intake manifold modified like that? I'm assuming performance?


Someone long ago did that for an ABA turbo setup (much easier with the intake on the driver side). I knew I wanted the intake on the driver side for aesthetics and so it didn't rub on my passenger strut tower. Alas a Mk4 8V manifold won't fit this car without hitting the hood so I bought this. Also since it's flipped that means the throttle body is already flipped as well, which is required in this swap due to hood clearance. 

Hope to be driving the car today. New flex pipe came in from Tectonics. They sent me a revised piece because the flex pipe on the downpipe broke. I'm assuming this was an issue with them because the new one they sent me is A LOT beefier. Hats off to them though for standing by their product and taking care of me.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Trevor the car looked awesome at h2oi. Good to see you too.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Beautiful build


----------



## likearoc (Apr 10, 2013)

*inbox*

Hey Trevor your inbox is full.
Contact me please


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Awesome sauce !!*

Awesome sauce !!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Haven't done much in the last couple of months. 

Sold the gold BBS that were on it to help fund the next set of wheels that I'll be using this year. 

Started buying more parts to fix little things here and there.

Took apart my headlight assemblies and realized I need to redo them entirely. 



Manual adjust mirrors came in yesterday from the UK. It will be so nice to have manual ones. Need to swap the covers with my smoothed and painted ones, then install.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Sweet Rocco! 
I love the work on the tail lights back on the first page. 

What wheels are you going to?
And why the change to manual mirrors?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

BoostedOne said:


> Sweet Rocco!
> I love the work on the tail lights back on the first page.
> 
> What wheels are you going to?
> And why the change to manual mirrors?


Thank you! The tail lights are definitely one of my favorite details.

Next wheels are a bit of a secret for now, because I'm not sure when they'll get done and still debating on finish, so I don't want to get hyped up and then not deliver haha.

My electric ones have never worked. I'm not sure if it's the switch, wiring, etc, but it feels good to further simplify the car with something I know will always work.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

upoo2 said:


>



Great car and great thread. 

The new motor looks great all painted. If i may offer a suggestion. I think the whole look of the engine would look a lot cleaner if you painted the intake tube using the same paint. :beer::beer:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

saw you in York. are you planning on making it back for this year? 



*I was planning on doing the same with my (auto) mirrors until one day I tried them and they worked!:what::thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

upoo2 said:


>


What model Atlas lift is that? How do you like it? My plan is for an Atlas lift, so I'd like to hear feedback from someone else.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

MattyDVR6 said:


> Great car and great thread.
> 
> The new motor looks great all painted. If i may offer a suggestion. I think the whole look of the engine would look a lot cleaner if you painted the intake tube using the same paint. :beer::beer:


I completely agree. I plan on getting the upper/lower intake mani and the intake pipe powdercoated all the same color very soon. I think it will make things much better!



Cecil27 said:


> saw you in York. are you planning on making it back for this year?
> 
> *I was planning on doing the same with my (auto) mirrors until one day I tried them and they worked!:what::thumbup:


Thanks for the pic! I hope I can make it back again. It's a pretty long haul from where I live but I've done the trip semi-successfully 3 times now. One time I didn't make it there, and this past year I blew it up on the way back. Either way I'm sure I'll try to make it. Cory runs a great show and it's always on the weekend of my birthday!



crazyaboutrocs said:


> What model Atlas lift is that? How do you like it? My plan is for an Atlas lift, so I'd like to hear feedback from someone else.


I'm not sure what model. It was my friends (before he closed up shop in favor for a nice full time job). I used it quite a bit and I liked it. Easy to install, just have to run the correct power. Never acted up and I used it probably 20+ times.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Been messing with the car lately and took it out of storage. Last Wednesday was the first time I drove it since last November. Had a few things to do.

Sourced some better condition headlights and frames. Got new adjusters as well (took forever to find them) and assembled them. They now aim and fit well.







The manual mirrors I posted got smoothed and painted. They turned out seriously awesome.



Wheels are different. Only temporary though.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Lookin good Trevor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

New rimzos and tires. Test fitting later today.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Sir you were missed. Weak sauce and all. Hot sauce on those rims!


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So.
Got my new wheels on.
Bought a house.
Been driving the car to work and small trips around town. 
Replaced all the rear brakes (one locked up and burnt the paint on a wheel)
So here's some pics of all that.





Went to Butt Drugs a couple weeks ago with my friend Joey in his Rabbit and came across a really clean '64 Beetle.





These should give me a touch more of low once installed. Hopefully enough to tuck just a little bit of rim.



Been trying to drive it to work a couple times a week since I haven't been on any long trips this year and want to keep up with anything that my go wrong. Gotta make sure it's good for H2O in a couple months. Took this Wednesday


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## R3216vt (Aug 1, 2016)

Who makes those ball joint extenders?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

R3216vt said:


> Who makes those ball joint extenders?


Unix Performance. Also comes with the tie rod flip kit and instructions.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Drove the car to H2O and back without issue. Decided it wasn't fast enough. Bought a wrecked 1.8t Mk4 GTI and will be swapping it over this winter.










So today my friends came down to pull my ABA and one of them is swapping it into his Mk1.







Bye bye ABA, it was fun!

The donor, 2001 GTI 1.8t 5sp, bone stock engine with only 114k.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

upoo2 said:


> Drove the car to H2O and back without issue. Decided it wasn't fast enough. Bought a wrecked 1.8t Mk4 GTI and will be swapping it over this winter.


Well well well...

In for continuing updates. :thumbup:

Good to see you at H2O again. Next time, let's make it Cincy.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well well well...
> 
> In for continuing updates. :thumbup:
> 
> Good to see you at H2O again. Next time, let's make it Cincy.


Was great seeing you again as well Joe, Cincy/Cincyh replacement/whatever will definitely be happening for me next year. Still pretty bummed I had to miss last years.


----------



## purpleseaurchen (Jun 8, 2016)

upoo2 said:


> I've been talking about my mk3 a lot so I might as well post it. I know a lot of you have already seen it, but I like to whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this picture veeeery similar to this back in 2013 or so on google images after my buddy bought his built/tuned g60 corrado hahah the person who sold it to him had a second car there for his ride, being a Harlequin'd mk4 **** was bad ass. Brings up a lot of good memories, really sad his rado spilled its guts all over the road


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Funny I was following this on stanceworks forever, not realizing it was here the whole time. 

You sir need more updates  

:beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

tylerlb said:


> Funny I was following this on stanceworks forever, not realizing it was here the whole time.
> 
> You sir need more updates
> 
> :beer:


The build has been going on here for a lot longer than SW. Guilty of not updating enough on here for sure. Recently not too many updates.

Motor/trans mounts and cable clutch conversion for the 02J










Drive by wire pedal adapter, billet temp sensor adapter, and mk4 trans to mk1 speedo cable. timing belt and tensioner too of course.










Couple rollers from H2O


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

No shots of the new motor?


----------

